# RIP Archery Accepting New Pro Staff!



## gnat7

RIPshot Pro Staff Wanted!

RIP Archery is looking for individuals who have a strong desire to improve their archery skills and tell others about how they did that.

RIPshot is a new concept to the archery industry, that allows an archer to use *pure* back tension when shooting their bow. 

RIPshot pulls from the elbow, but don’t worry it’s_* not *_bulky, after forming it to your arm it can go on quicker, and is equally as comfortable as a traditional wrist release. Find out more about RIPshot at riparchery.com

We want *you* to tell us why you would be the best Pro Staff for RIPshot. Simply reply to this post, _*-or-*_ send us a PM between now and December 9th, 2009 telling us all the reasons we should choose you.

Top applicants will be chosen and contacted by midnight, December 11th, Pacific Standard Time.

If you’re interested in taking your shot to the next level, (_on us_) tell us so before December 9th!


----------



## pabowman

*Thanks Nat*

Glad to be a part of the Rip Shot Family, Thanks for the eye-opener... :thumbs_up


----------



## WI BowFish

pm sent!!!!


----------



## kennie

p.m. sent..


----------



## camoman73

Also proud to be part of the rip shot pro staff!
Thanks gnat.:thumbs_up


----------



## rooster4l

pm sent!:thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

*Pro staff*

Hay guys this is a greay system I have been useing it for the last 2 mouths and it tighned up my groups out at 50 &60 yards Natt I will be sead you a pm your fraind Mike c.


----------



## MICCOX

*Rip shot*

Great system take it to the top


----------



## WI BowFish

i hope i get on the staff, looks like a great product !!!


----------



## featherlite

*pm*

sent pm did you get it sure hope so thanks


----------



## gnat7

*RIP Shor*



featherlite said:


> sent pm did you get it sure hope so thanks


Got it we will be going over all of them and making our choices after Dec.9


----------



## MICCOX

Run it to the top for a great system


----------



## Octabird

PM sent!! Sounds like this may be the advantage I was looking for, to use in this seasons 3-D!! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## z34mann

*an advantage*

an advantage to go with my ;pearson advantage, wow now that would be unstopable:darkbeer::wink::wink:


----------



## SENBLEN

Bump for a great product.


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## WI BowFish

ttt im excited!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Looking for DEC 9 for the good word on who gets on staff so lets take it to the top whis you all good luck


----------



## cbright

*pro staff*

pm sent 
thanks again for the opportunity


----------



## WI BowFish

ttt, good luck to all who applied


----------



## gnat7

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## BTECHBISH

PM sent hope to hear from ya, GREAT product!


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## camoman73

Back TTT awesome product!!


----------



## WI BowFish

lets keep this thing up!!!


----------



## WI BowFish

lets keep it up


----------



## MICCOX

RUN it to the top for a great product


----------



## WI BowFish

this is the evolution in the archery world, it deserves to be at the top


----------



## WI BowFish

back ttt for the nite


----------



## MICCOX

Lets run it to the top this is a great product


----------



## wheresthebear

PM sent (I hope)


----------



## South Man

pm sent!


----------



## MICCOX

Lets run it to the top


----------



## MICCOX

Run it to the top


----------



## Framer

*Rip Shot*

PM sent


----------



## MICCOX

Dont let this slep by this is a great product


----------



## WI BowFish

MICCOX said:


> Dont let this slep by this is a great product


suree looks like it:darkbeer: i hope i make the staff, id be honored to shoot such a product


----------



## mazdamitch333

PM sent! Looks amazing.


----------



## Rattler

PM sent


----------



## WI BowFish

keep this at the top!!! great opurtunity and a very goood product


----------



## cbright

Take this to the top, looks like a awsome product


----------



## MICCOX

Got to put this back to the top


----------



## mikeqtaylor53

I have had two kidney transplants and have lost a lot of strength. This is what I need to help me become a better bow hunter.


----------



## MICCOX

You will injoy it because it makes you use or back musles


----------



## WI BowFish

ttt


----------



## nickster

tried one of these at the NABA show last year, and it maks such a big diffrence, I am a firm believer in back tension and this really lets you expierence it


----------



## WI BowFish

back ttt


----------



## MICCOX

Run ttt


----------



## WI BowFish

up up and away


----------



## MICCOX

Dont miss out on a great product it has help me out a great deal so lets run it up


----------



## WI BowFish

keep it up


----------



## SENBLEN

ttt


----------



## gnat7

*RIP Shot*

We have been looking over the applications and there are some good ones keep them coming.
We are not really looking for the best shooters although that dosn't hurt. We are looking for people that have a genuine intrest in the RIP Shot and show a desire to learn and share about all the benefits the RIP Shot has to offer.
Let us know what it is about the RIP Shot that gets you excited and how you would be able to share that with others.
IF you have what it takes to represent this new inovative product let us know why.


----------



## WI BowFish

get it up ttt and keep it there


----------



## WI BowFish

back ttt


----------



## cbright

back to the top


----------



## WI BowFish

ttt


----------



## WI BowFish

ttt


----------



## rooster4l

pm sent. waiting to hear [email protected]@@


----------



## MICCOX

Take it back to the top where this be longs


----------



## WI BowFish

2nd page!!! go back ttt


----------



## gnat7

*Better Accuracy with RIPshot*

You might want to use these videos to your advantage, in showing us how you are qualified to be good RIP Archery pro staff.
RIPshot Benefit's videos. More benefit videos coming soon.


----------



## WI BowFish

back ttt


----------



## kennie

rooster4l said:


> pm sent. waiting to hear [email protected]@@


me also..


----------



## MICCOX

Back ttt


----------



## WI BowFish

back ttt


----------



## WI BowFish

ttt


----------



## Terps1

gnat7 said:


> You might want to use these videos to your advantage, in showing us how you are qualified to be good RIP Archery pro staff.
> RIPshot Benefit's videos. More benefit videos coming soon.


love those videos....the RIPshot definately is a crucial in successful shooting


----------



## WI BowFish

Terps1 said:


> love those videos....the RIPshot definately is a crucial in successful shooting


sure i i look forward to trying it out


----------



## Terps1

WI BowFish said:


> sure i i look forward to trying it out


me too...ive seen all these vids and read testimonials....i wanna try one out and learn the proper way to draw. with the right tool for the job that works and is simple to fit any archer its easy to learn on and promote to fellow archers, of which will help anyone of any ability...imo thats the sweetest part about it, helping others become better


----------



## WI BowFish

Terps1 said:


> me too...ive seen all these vids and read testimonials....i wanna try one out and learn the proper way to draw. with the right tool for the job that works and is simple to fit any archer its easy to learn on and promote to fellow archers, of which will help anyone of any ability...imo thats the sweetest part about it, helping others become better


archers helping fellow archers:wink:
its not only gonna improve your form its gonna improve accuracy and its gonna make u a better hunter or target archer. People who never used a back tension release because of the difficulty mastering it will love how easy it is with the ripshot:darkbeer:


----------



## cbright

Lets take this to the top for an awesome product and a great opportunity
Thanks


----------



## Terps1

*Thanks*

Great Product here:

I wanted to thank RIP Archery for the oppurtunity and explain the benefits of the product, RIPshot.

-Better Accuracy
-Longer Holds
-Proper Draw Technique
-Enhancing Back Tension 
-Helps Troubled/Injured Archers Draw their Bows
-Many More...

IMHO I really feel the benefits of proper technique, stability/accuracy, and back tension are ideally something that would help myself both in the field and on the ranges. The RIPshot will allow me to get away from that "chicken wing" style of drawing and allow to better execute back tension. Basically what really makes this product top notch is just makes a better archer and honestly when you get better it makes this sport even more fun. 

Thanks again for the oppurtunity. I am excited to help spread the word about the RIPshot and potentially try one.


----------



## featherlite

Great Product::


Terps1 said:


> Great Product here:
> 
> I wanted to thank RIP Archery for the oppurtunity and explain the benefits of the product, RIPshot.
> 
> -Better Accuracy
> -Longer Holds
> -Proper Draw Technique
> -Enhancing Back Tension
> -Helps Troubled/Injured Archers Draw their Bows
> -Many More...
> 
> IMHO I really feel the benefits of proper technique, stability/accuracy, and back tension are ideally something that would help myself both in the field and on the ranges. The RIPshot will allow me to get away from that "chicken wing" style of drawing and allow to better execute back tension. Basically what really makes this product top notch is just makes a better archer and honestly when you get better it makes this sport even more fun.
> 
> Thanks again for the oppurtunity. I am excited to help spread the word about the RIPshot and potentially try one.


I just had a talk to one of the owners and I was happy to have that chance. The process of this product not only makes you a better shooter it makes us all do things that we forget during are shot sequence. The things we forget about back tension and you will learn all over in just a short period of time. This is a great product and I recommend this to all persons having that little problem with back tension or the person that has never known a thing about it at all. Good shooting to all and have a great holiday season. Rex Reichert Pse Pro Staff


----------



## bcbow1971

PM sent and thanks for the oppertunity!!! Great product that I think could keep an soldier like me shooting for many many more years


----------



## 1BadBulldog

PM Thanks for for taking the time to read


----------



## Terps1

featherlite said:


> Great Product::
> 
> I just had a talk to one of the owners and I was happy to have that chance. The process of this product not only makes you a better shooter it makes us all do things that we forget during are shot sequence. The things we forget about back tension and you will learn all over in just a short period of time. This is a great product and I recommend this to all persons having that little problem with back tension or the person that has never known a thing about it at all. Good shooting to all and have a great holiday season. Rex Reichert Pse Pro Staff


Great info, I thank you that just fuels my anticipation to see if I can be apart of the staff. I would love to represent a product that revolutionizes the training systems for archery, to me that is critical in developing better skills and enhancement of the sport to people who may not otherwise want to try archery/bowhunting. Its tough to see (and even be) someone attempt to dive in and only get discouraged (me included) by possibly get pains in shoulders, joints and the like because the proper shot sequence, like you said, can be forgotten or not even recognized. I'm glad to get reinforcement from you who has used the product and shared the notion that the RIPshot can be used by veteran and new archers to help become better. 

Thanks again for the oppurtunity, just wanted to bring it to the top for a great product.


----------



## whitetailboy

back up top, thanks again for the opportunity!


----------



## MICCOX

Back ttt


----------



## Terps1

*Up Top*

Lets bring RIP Archery and their great product, RIPshot, to the top this morning.


----------



## Terps1

ttt for RIP Archery and their RIPshot


----------



## WI BowFish

back ttt, 3rd page already.lol lets get it to 4


----------



## archeryhunterME

What will be the price of these when they come out?


----------



## Terps1

the RIPshot retails for $89 (i believe) according to the Facebook page, I hope that helps...




ttt for RIP Archery


----------



## Terps1

RIPshot to the top


----------



## cbright

ttt for the evening


----------



## z34mann

*product*

after working hard to learn back tension, this may help me perfect it.


----------



## WI BowFish

back up ttt, and good luck to all that applied, this will be one of the best staffs yet


----------



## featherlite

*back on top*

Good luck to all that put in a app for staff. May you all shoot well this up and coming season and my you all have a safe and wonderful Holiday Season


----------



## Terps1

featherlite said:


> Good luck to all that put in a app for staff. May you all shoot well this up and coming season and my you all have a safe and wonderful Holiday Season


Thank you featherlite. Good shooting to you as well and have a fulfilling holidays.

Back up for a great company and great oppurtunity.


----------



## featherlite

*thanks*

thanks Brad you dont shoot spots If so I thought you might be at LAS Classic in lancaster pa O well got to go shoot a few at the wall later best of luck to you as well.


----------



## Terps1

featherlite said:


> thanks Brad you dont shoot spots If so I thought you might be at LAS Classic in lancaster pa O well got to go shoot a few at the wall later best of luck to you as well.


Yes, i have yet to get into spots shooting, but I have been working on my 3D skills. I hope to work up to the level to compete in various target archery tournaments. My goal is to work throughout the spring and summer and become more involved with targets and spots to compete at tourney's like Lancaster next year.


----------



## Terps1

ttt... for the evening.


----------



## z34mann

*good reviews*

i am seeing lots of good reviews on this product


----------



## WI BowFish

there will be TONS of excellant reviews of this product once a chosen few get there hands on it


----------



## Terps1

WI BowFish said:


> there will be TONS of excellant reviews of this product once a chosen few get there hands on it


Definately, if i get the honor, I am going to do some videos on setup, use and how performance will improve via video-ing my shooting sessions.


----------



## WI BowFish

same here, gonna take it bowfishing and see how well it performs in those conditions


----------



## Terps1

WI BowFish said:


> same here, gonna take it bowfishing and see how well it performs in those conditions


that would be really cool, I'd definately want to see that.


----------



## aggiegoddess

*I might be able to help you*

Gentlemen;

I have had open heart surgery and have had to learn to do everything over again including archery.

With my medical background I think I could show many people the many benefit of a RIP System. I hear Tom Crowe bought two from you at the ATA Show.

I could come to your booth for an Interview @ ATA

I am very good with people I am told.:wink:


A Mini resume will be sent tonight

best 

TR


----------



## WI BowFish

aggiegoddess said:


> Gentlemen;
> 
> I have had open heart surgery and have had to learn to do everything over again including archery.
> 
> With my medical background I think I could show many people the many benefit of a RIP System. I hear Tom Crowe bought two from you at the ATA Show.
> 
> I could come to your booth for an Interview @ ATA
> 
> I am very good with people I am told.:wink:
> 
> 
> A Mini resume will be sent tonight
> 
> best
> 
> TR


glad to hear u arnt giving up on archery i think alot of patients " assuming they bowhunt" probably never would of thought about the ripshot and they would probably assume on giving it up. So i bet u would get the word out pretty fast:wink: 
good luck to ya


----------



## bcbow1971

PM Sent and hope that I get the chance at getting on the Staff.....I believe that I may just have to get one of these myself no matter the outcome of the selection process. 

I see your going to be at the ATA again, I will for sure come by and see you and say hi and try one of these on and can you purchase stuff at the ATA? This will be my first year but I am excited and will be there with a few of my sponsors..


----------



## Terps1

To the Top....Great Oppurtunity for anyone and everyone, good luck to all that apply, the RIPshot is a quality component for any archer.


----------



## bcbow1971

Just got off the phone with Nat, what a great guy and super knowledgeable about his product and a man that will back his product with everything he owns!!! You gotta love a guy that is so confident about his product that he could just talk for hours and give you more info than you could imagine on such a simple device that will change the archery world. 
I think that this product, after doing my research, will be a great product for every single shooter, not just the beginners!! I am super excited about testing this product out at the ATA show and picking one up for me and maybe my wife. I believe it will turn me from a good shooter to the next level and help me keep what’s left of my shoulder intact for many many more years. 
This is a great opportunity for others to take this product to the next level and get it in the hands of as many shooters as you can and show them that this is a real product, NOT A GIMMICK!!! 
If you haven’t submitted your info to Nat then you better get a move on it.


----------



## Terps1

bcbow1971 said:


> Just got off the phone with Nat, what a great guy and super knowledgeable about his product and a man that will back his product with everything he owns!!! You gotta love a guy that is so confident about his product that he could just talk for hours and give you more info than you could imagine on such a simple device that will change the archery world.
> I think that this product, after doing my research, will be a great product for every single shooter, not just the beginners!! I am super excited about testing this product out at the ATA show and picking one up for me and maybe my wife. I believe it will turn me from a good shooter to the next level and help me keep what’s left of my shoulder intact for many many more years.
> This is a great opportunity for others to take this product to the next level and get it in the hands of as many shooters as you can and show them that this is a real product, NOT A GIMMICK!!!
> If you haven’t submitted your info to Nat then you better get a move on it.



Thats awesome, have fun up there at the ATA show, sounds like it'll be a blast. Definately agree with you on the submission to try and become apart of the RIP Archery staff. This product is the legit solution to uping a shooters performance and prolonging their ability to shoot well. Its been proven countless times as there are testimonials on the RIP website as well as here on AT under the archery product evalutations forum. I have had some shoulder issues in the past but have been doing well for quite a while now, but with joints you never know what can happen. Basic fundamentals using pure back tension when drawing is critical to proper form and breaking to the next level and this will get you there. 

Up top for gnat and RIP Archery


----------



## WI BowFish

bcbow1971 said:


> Just got off the phone with Nat, what a great guy and super knowledgeable about his product and a man that will back his product with everything he owns!!! You gotta love a guy that is so confident about his product that he could just talk for hours and give you more info than you could imagine on such a simple device that will change the archery world.
> I think that this product, after doing my research, will be a great product for every single shooter, not just the beginners!! I am super excited about testing this product out at the ATA show and picking one up for me and maybe my wife. I believe it will turn me from a good shooter to the next level and help me keep what’s left of my shoulder intact for many many more years.
> This is a great opportunity for others to take this product to the next level and get it in the hands of as many shooters as you can and show them that this is a real product, NOT A GIMMICK!!!
> If you haven’t submitted your info to Nat then you better get a move on it.


i talked to him as well,
and he's a great guy to talk to, like he said he is VERY knowlegable about his product:darkbeer: He explained everything in detail and made me realize how great and ingenious this product really is, i hope im one of the chosen few to represent this great product I and i wish everyone goodluck since we hould be hearing from him around wendsday:wink:
ttt for a great product


----------



## Terps1

ttt for the night time


----------



## Terps1

Top of the morning to everyone. ttt for an awesome opportunity with an awesome company


----------



## WI BowFish

ttt, cant wait to give this product a try/


----------



## bcbow1971

Ttt!!!!!!!


----------



## z34mann

*hurry*

every1 better hurry time is coming to a close.


----------



## WI BowFish

everyone who hasnt applied yet needs to hurry up, times getting short


----------



## WI BowFish

back ttt


----------



## z34mann

*1 day*

1 day left they need the best choices to make the best staff they can get, so get those resumes sent in


----------



## Terps1

Last day everyone....oppurtunity of a lifetime here, RIP Archery and the RIPshot will revolutionize your archery game for the better. Good luck to everyone that has (and will) apply.


----------



## cbright

Back ttt


----------



## WI BowFish

ttt, i look forward to seeing who made the staff!!!


----------



## whitetailboy

WI BowFish said:


> ttt, i look forward to seeing who made the staff!!!


me too, back ttt. Anybody know the rules surrounding this and tournament shoots?


----------



## bcbow1971

whitetailboy said:


> me too, back ttt. Anybody know the rules surrounding this and tournament shoots?


I am waiting patiently as well.....but getting excited....I wanna get one but want to wait to see the selection first....lol

Nat said that ASA cleared it, IBO is discussing it and NFAA said bring it and use it, that there is no issues about it currently. I believe that was what he told me but I am sure he can clarify it.......

Its not an aid....it is just a release strap that attaches to the elbow instead of the wrist......there is no locking mechanism and should not be an issue....you still have to hold at full draw and manually activate the trigger.....it just uses different muscles than some other releases.......well actually makes you use the proper back muscles that many people have thought they have used on there other releases. 

I hope this helps but for further guidance I would PM or call Nat!!!


----------



## whitetailboy

ok, yeah that makes sense, man, I can't wait to hear back about this!!


----------



## kennie

really want to try one of these.. 
hope to hear from him also...


----------



## WI BowFish

ttt, we should find out today epsi::hello2:


----------



## bcbow1971

WI BowFish said:


> ttt, we should find out today epsi::hello2:


Could be as early as today....but people still can send them in today if I read it right.....so I would look for the contacts to be tomorrow-Friday...

But I am with you....I am ready.....LOL......


----------



## WI BowFish

your right, im ahead of myself  lol
back ttt


----------



## whitetailboy

back up again, ttt


----------



## cbright

Good luck to all who have entered, and for those who have not get them in quick
Thanks Nat for the opportunity, hope I get on


----------



## whitetailboy

cbright said:


> Good luck to all who have entered, and for those who have not get them in quick
> Thanks Nat for the opportunity, hope I get on


ditto, anybody hear if they will get back to us before the 11th, _ can't wait any longer!!!! _ :rip: archery is the best!


----------



## rooster4l

can't wait to see if i made it. This is going to be a great training tool for all the youth in our club to learn the right way to shoot. Plus it willl help alot of adults including my self. All ready people around here are waiting for me to get one so they can try it out. They are all excited about this. Me to!!!!!!!!


----------



## WI BowFish

rooster4l said:


> can't wait to see if i made it. This is going to be a great training tool for all the youth in our club to learn the right way to shoot. Plus it willl help alot of adults including my self. All ready people around here are waiting for me to get one so they can try it out. They are all excited about this. Me to!!!!!!!!


darn right, this will let the kids have better form from the very beggining, and im gonna stick some wisconsin carp with this along with any other critter that gets in my way:wink:


----------



## MOvenatic

What neat idea! Something that I'd be interested in doing.


----------



## Terps1

Thanks Gnat for the oppurtunity as well...i cant appreciate it enough everything you and RIP Archery are doing by providing an oppurtunity at representing the wonderful work of the RIPshot and its ingenuity towards the improvement and support of good archery technique for any individual. Thanks again.

Good luck everyone.

Brad


----------



## cbright

MOvenatic said:


> What neat idea! Something that I'd be interested in doing.



darn right, one of the smartest,most innovated archery products out there,
and you also get top notch customer service.


----------



## rooster4l

WI BowFish said:


> darn right, this will let the kids have better form from the very beggining, and im gonna stick some wisconsin carp with this along with any other critter that gets in my way:wink:


Like that may have to try it when we bowfish for them big gator gar or redfish.


----------



## whitetailboy

MOvenatic said:


> What neat idea! Something that I'd be interested in doing.


It's not too late man, go for it!!!!


----------



## cbright

Terps1 said:


> Thanks Gnat for the oppurtunity as well...i cant appreciate it enough everything you and RIP Archery are doing by providing an oppurtunity at representing the wonderful work of the RIPshot and its ingenuity towards the improvement and support of good archery technique for any individual. Thanks again.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Brad


Agree with you 100%, lets take this back to the top where it trully belongs


----------



## WI BowFish

back ttt for the nite, i wish everyone the best of luck and i look forward to seeing the most popular pro staff around!!! and thanks gnat for making a awesome product and for the oppertunity your giving to us fello bowhunters and archers. Again Thanks epsi:


----------



## z34mann

*top*

just a little more time folks hurry, thanks for letting me apply


----------



## Terps1

puttin RIP Archery on top.


----------



## aggiegoddess

*We work with War Wounded Heroes from Iraq and Ashcan*

teaching archery and bowhunting as a form of rehab and finding their way back home again 

Sgt Brad Gunzenther lost hisright bow arm but that didnt stop him.


----------



## aggiegoddess

*Brads ride used to be a HumVee*

This was Brad's HumVee. His partner inside was killed in the IED Blast.


We give each wounded trooper a used, donated compound bow, carbon arrows, a release,a good hard bow case and what ever he needs to take up archery while he heals up from his wounds.

We live near San Antonio TX and they come from the Intrepid Center and Brooke Army Medical Center (BAMC) at Fort Sam Houston TX and some from Ft Hood TX


----------



## bcbow1971

aggie.....I appreciate all that our wounded warrior project does and see some guys, but not nearly as bad here at Ft Knox. Being a disabled veteran myself and combat medic from Iraq I have seen my share of what a roadside bomb and other IED's can do and its horrific. 

I love Ft Sam and BAMC!!! Great place to work and loved going to shoot 3D at Camp Bullis. 

I hope that you get selected and can use these to help my fellow comrades in arms that need some rehabilitation and therapy. I am happy to see that a person of your knowledge and skills has brought something that many think is just for hunting into a good role to help bring these soldiers back into the world stronger and more confident!!

Way to go Aggie!!!!


----------



## z34mann

*thanks*



aggiegoddess said:


> This was Brad's HumVee. His partner inside was killed in the IED Blast.
> 
> 
> We give each wounded trooper a used, donated compound bow, carbon arrows, a release,a good hard bow case and what ever he needs to take up archery while he heals up from his wounds.
> 
> We live near San Antonio TX and they come from the Intrepid Center and Brooke Army Medical Center (BAMC) at Fort Sam Houston TX and some from Ft Hood TX


thank you so much for helping them that is great, the troops give so much and get so little


----------



## WI BowFish

aggie that is a great thing your doing for the wounded troops, thats a great way to give back for what they gave to protect this country. keep up the good work


----------



## scarn150

Aggie, as a disabled vet, I give you a huge heart felt thank you for what you are doing. The fact that you go out of your way to help the heros that have came back wounded says alot about the kind of person you are. I will tell gnat on this post that if I have been choosen to be on staff, that I will gladly step aside and donate my RIPshot to your efforts. I cannot think of a better way to promote a product than by helping the very people who have sacrificed so much that everyone in this country can even have the oppurtunity to do the things that they love.

Again, God Bless you Aggie!!!


----------



## Terps1

Aggie, its so promising to see the joy and hope that you are providing to the wounded troops. I would like to thank you for all your work, supporting our troops really keeps the country grounded in this time of need, and helping them with archery is truly extraordinary. 


TTT


----------



## bcbow1971

*BTW Everyone check out my link to a Wild Game Dinner with David Hale here in KY*

*http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056356808#post1056356808*


----------



## gnat7

*reviewing applications*

We are currently reviewing all the applications. This is not an easy task, as there are many excellent candidates. 

We have taken notice, those of you who went the extra mile and have started to share the RIPshot here on AT, and other places. 

Please be patient with us, it's late season and two of us on the RIP Archery team here in Oregon brought home young bulls yesterday. We need to get that meat in the freezer.

Pretty good season for the RIP archery team. In all we brought home five bulls this year, though these last two were young ones with no antlers. 

Two of the five elk were taken by first year archers.

Good luck to you all - we will be in contact with you soon!


----------



## bcbow1971

Take your time and get that meat in the freezer....no spoiling needed over our part!!! I am heading out this evening myself...


----------



## WI BowFish

glad to hear your putting meat in the freezer, so by al means keep sticking elk we can wait


----------



## Terps1

Gnat...congratulations on the successful season to date. 5 elk, wooaahh, i bet that was fun packing them out. First year archers punched the tag on a couple?, thats incredible, way to go.


----------



## Maxtor

that would be a dream hunt for me, an elk hunt. Congrats to you guys though because one would be special enough, but 5? Now there would be some awesome camp fire stories :wink:


----------



## Terps1

*Bump for the RIP Archery Corp.*

Gnat, where abouts did ya go hunting for elk, ive been researching for a hunt in the near future and wanted to get some ideas, right now i was looking at a DIY hunt in idaho or maybe start putting in for lotteries in like Montana.

Thanks

Brad


----------



## WI BowFish

ttt , im looking forward to seeing the best pro staff ever selected epsi:


----------



## cbright

Congrats to you for a sucessful hunt in Oregon. Can't wait to hear who all made the staff.


----------



## cbright

Aggie, that is great what you have been doing for our troops, i am sure they appreciate every bit of what you do.

*Thanks Again and GOD BLESS YOU!!!!*


----------



## gnat7

*Elk hunting*



Terps1 said:


> Gnat, where abouts did ya go hunting for elk, ive been researching for a hunt in the near future and wanted to get some ideas, right now i was looking at a DIY hunt in idaho or maybe start putting in for lotteries in like Montana.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brad


We got them here in Oregon about 30 min from where I live at least these two we got in late season the others we got in early season were from all around the state of Oregon. Oregon is a pretty decent elk state and you can buy out of state tags right over the counter.

I am thinking about doing a contest this coming year where someone can win a elk hunting trip with the RIP Archery team. We'll have to see how that goes


----------



## aggiegoddess

*Thanks GUNNY*

My Daddy was a leatherneck in Vietnam

Daddy was the only survivor in a ambush that killed his entire Squad, He got shot badly and he earned the Purple heart.
We do our best with these boys.
Its heartbreaking A badly wounded boy came back to find his Little daughter had a bad case of Leukemia.
Brads wife left him and took his kids.

These boys have it bad and it never gets 100% well

GOD bless you and all the other marines. Esp the Marine snipers.

The USMC Guards the Gates of Heaven you know

Photo of USMC Corporal Babine who came home to Texas recently.

TAG


----------



## z34mann

*congrats*

congrats on the elk


----------



## Terps1

gnat7 said:


> We got them here in Oregon about 30 min from where I live at least these two we got in late season the others we got in early season were from all around the state of Oregon. Oregon is a pretty decent elk state and you can buy out of state tags right over the counter.
> 
> I am thinking about doing a contest this coming year where someone can win a elk hunting trip with the RIP Archery team. We'll have to see how that goes


thats awesome, i'm get on looking in to that route...thanks for the info, I really appreciate it.
Wow, an elk hunt trip with the team would be really cool, i'll definately be on the lookout for that if things go well.


aggie....
your commitment to help our troops is superb...as a civilian you hear stories of how some troops are practically alienated when they return especially the wounded, as you mentioned and its a tragedy to know thats how people can treat our nation's heros. The dedication you have in helping those who fight for us is imperative, with the holiday season upon us now, you are a true saint, thanks to the troops for what they do for us and thank you for what you do for them.


----------



## WI BowFish

me and the old man need to go on a elk trip  maybe one of these years:wink:


----------



## whitetailboy

ttt


----------



## rooster4l

I can't say enough about the people here. I have never meet so many great people as i have here. I hope I can have half the impact that yall have a had.


----------



## WI BowFish

rooster4l said:


> I can't say enough about the people here. I have never meet so many great people as i have here. I hope I can have half the impact that yall have a had.


well said :darkbeer:
back ttt, for the best release company every invented by man


----------



## pabowman

*ttt*

Sent you a PM Nat... Thanks


----------



## Big Eazy

A awesome product guys and gals.


----------



## Terps1

Big Eazy said:


> A awesome product guys and gals.


True in every way. RIPshot is not just a release that can help you when the moment of truth is upon you; also duals as an aid that forces you to become better via pure back tension and longer/steadier holds that will ultimately make you more accurate.


----------



## Terps1

*RIP Archery Belongs on the Top*

ttt for the night, see ya all tomorrow


----------



## whitetailboy

back up top, we should find out by tonight!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

gnat7 said:


> We got them here in Oregon about 30 min from where I live at least these two we got in late season the others we got in early season were from all around the state of Oregon. Oregon is a pretty decent elk state and you can buy out of state tags right over the counter.
> 
> I am thinking about doing a contest this coming year where someone can win a elk hunting trip with the RIP Archery team. We'll have to see how that goes


That would be a great idea Nat......Elk trip....I am sure that would go over great.....even selling raffle tickets!!


----------



## WI BowFish

id be game for a elk hunt raffle


----------



## bcbow1971

What you think would be a good price per ticket........$10 I would guess....


----------



## Terps1

id go for that price maybe even 20 if it is complete expenses paid i.e. airfare etc., but 10 would be good im sure alot of people on here would be up for it.


----------



## Terps1

Ttt for RIP Archery and the great product they offer, the RIPshot. Good luck to all applicants. 

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Terps1

Ttt for RIP Archery and their great product the RIPshot. 

Good luck to the applicants. Thanks for this opportunity.


----------



## cbright

I think 10 or 15 dollars a peice would be great, good luck to all the applicants, I hope we hear back tonight. Thanks for an awesome opportunity and a awsome product.

lets take this back to the place where it truly belongs, back to the top


----------



## gnat7

*Decisions made finally*

Alright, here it is we've made our decisions finally. 

We are very excited about the new additions to our RIP Archery Team. And are optimistic that this team will help place RIPshot as a permanent fixture in the Archery industry.

We will be sending out PM's today to notify you if you have been selected to join the RIP Archery shooting team. Once we have contacted and confirmed each of the new team members, we will post an official announcement, so that all can see. 

Although we had only planned to add 10 new pro-staff, there were so many amazing applicants that we decided to add 12. 

Also we have decided to open a shooting staff program and a junior-staff program. We will be inviting several of remaining applicants to join, if they so choose. 

If you were not chosen for either shooting staff or pro-staff, please know that we appreciate your interest in the RIPshot, we were simply limited in the number of staff we could take on at this time.

Being that RIPshot is a brand new concept, we heavily based our pro staff decisions on how well applicants utilized the online tools we offered, and how motivated applicants were to learn about and share about the RIPshot thus far. 

We would like to thank every one who took the time to send us your information and share your interest about RIPshot. Also we'd like to congratulate those of you that have been chosen to be a part of a team that is going to revolutionize the archery industry. 

Best of luck to all in your archery endeavors for 2010.

Nat Graves
President/CEO
RIP Archery Corporation




gnat7 said:


> RIPshot Pro Staff Wanted!
> 
> RIP Archery is looking for individuals who have a strong desire to improve their archery skills and tell others about how they did that.
> 
> RIPshot is a new concept to the archery industry, that allows an archer to use *pure* back tension when shooting their bow.
> 
> RIPshot pulls from the elbow, but don’t worry it’s_* not *_bulky, after forming it to your arm it can go on quicker, and is equally as comfortable as a traditional wrist release. Find out more about RIPshot at riparchery.com
> 
> We want *you* to tell us why you would be the best Pro Staff for RIPshot. Simply reply to this post, _*-or-*_ send us a PM between now and December 9th, 2009 telling us all the reasons we should choose you.
> 
> Top applicants will be chosen and contacted by midnight, December 11th, Pacific Standard Time.
> 
> If you’re interested in taking your shot to the next level, (_on us_) tell us so before December 9th!


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet Good luck to all!!! I will be keeping my fingers crossed and an eye on my PM's LOL

Anyhow I will be getting one one way or the other!!! This new device rocks!!!


----------



## z34mann

*staff*

sounds like you had lots of great applicants, thats fantastic.


----------



## gnat7

*bear with us*

It will be awhile before we get all the pms sent out


----------



## cbright

*pro staff*

Thats fine I think we can bear the excitement a couple more hours, lol
thanks again and best of luck to everyone.


----------



## featherlite

*Roll Call*

All I can say is thanks for the chance and thank you for taking the time to make sure that you have chosen the best staff for the up and coming year.I also feelif you dont get picked you should still get with Nat and try one of these products because remember there is always next year. Thanks again to all and have a blessed Holiday Season


----------



## z34mann

*thanks*

we will make a great team, I cannot wait to improve my shooting,thanks for picking me I will do my best to work hard


----------



## whitetailboy

will we get PMs regardless of if we make it or not?


----------



## wicked1Joe

Thanks...I do appreciate the oppurtunity to represent RIP Archery.:thumbs_up


----------



## cbright

Thanks Again Nat, I do appreciate getting the oppurtunity to represent Rip Archery and their Rip Shot, I also, am ready to start improving my accuracy, posture and the way I draw my bow. Glad to be part of the team and will do my absolute best to represent such a great product and a great company.

Thanks Again 
Cody


----------



## gnat7

We have notified all of the Pro staff - but are still working on sending invitations to those chosen as shooting staff. We will post when we are done.

Thanks to all!


----------



## whitetailboy

well I'm a little disappointed, but that's life. Maybe next year...


----------



## mazdamitch333

Thanks a million for the opportunity Nat. Congrats to everyone that made the Pro Staff. I can't wait to shoot such an inovation in the archery community and break it in on a nice long beard this spring.


----------



## MICCOX

Thanks I am looking for a great year it looks like it is stared of good so far


----------



## Terps1

I just got a steady interent connection (downed cable line) and just received the PM.

Nat, Thank you so much for the opportunity, I am excited about this and ready to represent RIP Archery and the greatest innovation, the RIPshot.

Congratulations to those who have made it and good luck to the rest of the applicants.


----------



## rooster4l

*Pro staff*

Nat, Thank you very much for the opportunity to be part of this great team. I can not wait to get started. To all who made the team congrats. I hope everyone staff or not gets a chance to try out this great product. Again thanks for the opportunity. Wesley


----------



## z34mann

*year*

its going to be a great year


----------



## aggiegoddess

*Thanks Nat and the RIP Crew!*

I am truly thrilled! Thanks for placing your trust in me.

I will visit your Booth @ ATA SHOW and look forward to getting the straight talk from the Pros at RIP!


THANKS 


T A G


----------



## bcbow1971

I am super happy and honored to represent RIP!!!

I will be hanging with you some at the ATA!!!


----------



## scarn150

aggiegoddess said:


> I am truly thrilled! Thanks for placing your trust in me.
> 
> I will visit your Booth @ ATA SHOW and look forward to getting the straight talk from the Pros at RIP!
> 
> 
> THANKS
> 
> 
> T A G


Even though I didn't make pro staff, I was truely hoping out of everyone that made it, you would be choosen. I think you will get the greatest benefit out of this product. If it can only help one member of our armed forces that is disabled, then this product is a huge success in my eyes. 

Thank you again Aggie for what you are doing. I know how hard it is on these heros coming home as I was in their shoes once.

P.S. You get bonus points from me since you speak so highly of Marines.:wink: *Semper Fidelis*


Thank you goes out to Nate and the rest of the RIPshot crew for bringing a great product to the archery community.


----------



## gnat7

*All PM's Sent*

We did get all of the PM's sent last night for both Pro Staff and Shooting Staff. Thanks to all for your applications. It was a tough, tough decision as there were so many great people to choose from.


----------



## featherlite

*all shooters*

Nat Just wondering when you will post all the shooters picked for witch staffs so we will know who are team members are , Could you do that fo us thanks Rex


----------



## Maxtor

Happy to be a part of the Shooting Staff and showing off your product in the Ontario Canada region. Congrats to all of you that were selected for either team!


----------



## gnat7

*Announcing the new team?*



featherlite said:


> Nat Just wondering when you will post all the shooters picked for witch staffs so we will know who are team members are , Could you do that fo us thanks Rex


Although we'd love to post that info, we feel it best to wait until we have received the signed documentation from everyone. At that point we'll post it on our webpage, hopefully with pictures, and we can post names here too.

We didn't give a deadline, but are hoping to receive them all within the week.


----------



## South Man

Nat, Happy to be part of the Shooting Staff. Look forward to working with you all. Thanks


----------



## featherlite

*Staff*



gnat7 said:


> Although we'd love to post that info, we feel it best to wait until we have received the signed documentation from everyone. At that point we'll post it on our webpage, hopefully with pictures, and we can post names here too.
> 
> We didn't give a deadline, but are hoping to receive them all within the week.


Thanks for the quick response that is great. Hope Everyone has a Wonderful Holiday.


----------



## monsterbuck780

*Shooter Staff*

I am glad to be part of rip archery shooterstaff


----------



## bcbow1971

I am so stocked and can't wait to get my Ripshot and to start testing, shooting and representing such a great device and company! Thanks again Nat!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CardiacKid74

Nat,

I sent in my email for the contract info. Do you have an ETA on it? I am also near the Columbus area for the ATA show next a month. I would be more than happy to assist you in your booth. I know how those shows can drain you. Would also be a great opprotunity for us to meet face to face! Maybe we can exchange some hunts? Ohio Whitetail for some Oregon Elk????? Maybe a little wager on the rose bowl :wink:


----------



## sibowfisher

*Congratulations*

Congratulations and best of luck to all those chosen.


----------



## mombie

*Honored*

I am honored to have been picked to be on the Rip Archery Shooting Staff and wish to congratulate all those others chosen. A big thanks to Nat for this opportunity.


----------



## wheresthebear

Thanks for bring me aboard. Can't wait to get mine and start improving my shots


----------



## cbright

*Honored*

I can't wait to get my Rip Shot and start improving my skills and representing a great product and company. Thanks Again for choosing me to be a part of the Rip Pro Staff
Thanks 
Cody


----------



## gnat7

*rose bowl*



CardiacKid74 said:


> Nat,
> 
> I sent in my email for the contract info. Do you have an ETA on it? I am also near the Columbus area for the ATA show next a month. I would be more than happy to assist you in your booth. I know how those shows can drain you. Would also be a great opprotunity for us to meet face to face! Maybe we can exchange some hunts? Ohio Whitetail for some Oregon Elk????? Maybe a little wager on the rose bowl :wink:


We could make a wager on the Rose bowl game but if I invited you to the ATA show I would need someone in my both that was still smilling and I don't think you would be lol!!!:wink:


----------



## MICCOX

Nat just what to say thanks and I look fored to working with you and the rest of the staf


----------



## CardiacKid74

gnat7 said:


> We could make a wager on the Rose bowl game but if I invited you to the ATA show I would need someone in my both that was still smilling and I don't think you would be lol!!!:wink:


Ouch! With the way the buckeyes have performed in bowl games lately you may be right! I would still manage to smile though HA! Being a Cleveland Browns fan I am used to taking losses well.....


----------



## featherlite

*Football*

Not to put salt in a wound all you have to do is pull for the team in southern Ohio Those strips are doing great. and yes you are right about OSU Bowl games give them a problem.


----------



## WI BowFish

congradulations to all that made the staff!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Kets go to the top thats where we be long


----------



## Terps1

ttt....thanks again for giving me the opportunity i am proud to be apart of a great company, congrats to all, looking forward to this year.


----------



## bcbow1971

I'm in the woods, too bad I don't have a ripshot yet...but season is going till just after ATA!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Terps1

*bump*

RIP Archery belongs on the top, so lets bump it up for an awesome company and their revolutionary RIPshot. 



?? seeing anything bcbow, been slow around here with the gun season finishing up and muzzleloader moving in. good luck out there.


----------



## bcbow1971

Been slow ever since early nov here. Haven't seen anything all afternoon yet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Terps1

Bump it up for the evening....



bcbow...
yea i feel your pain on the lack of movement, i hunted pretty hard during the rut there and throughout novemeber and i saw 2 bucks the entire time. Does were non existent. hopefully the one property is filling up from the gun season because it has lots of bedding and 0 pressure.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I seen a little 6 pointer...well actually 3 pointer...lol....he had his right side broke off....and still not close enough....


----------



## MICCOX

Run it to the top where RIPSHOOT be longs


----------



## WI BowFish

ttt for the nite, cant wait to actually get to use this product, i shoot good now, i hate to c me when i start using this  lol


----------



## ChaseBaker

WI BowFish said:


> ttt for the nite, cant wait to actually get to use this product, i shoot good now, i hate to c me when i start using this  lol



hoping to see a Bowfishing Report on Bowfish using RIPShot


----------



## z34mann

*good*



ChaseBaker said:


> hoping to see a Bowfishing Report on Bowfish using RIPShot


i bet this would be ;handier then a pocket on a shirt for bowfishing


----------



## aggiegoddess

I am so excited!!!!! Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## ChaseBaker

ChaseBaker said:


> hoping to see a Bowfishing Report on Bowfish using RIPShot


well..depending on how and what type of shooting.

I'm a numbers guy and don't use a release.


----------



## pabowman

*Congrats*

Congrats to all who made it. Welcome aboard, Hope to see ya on the range...


----------



## WI BowFish

ChaseBaker said:


> well..depending on how and what type of shooting.
> 
> I'm a numbers guy and don't use a release.


i dont use a release anymore, but im gonna give the ripshot a try this coming year, i have a good feeling about it:wink:


----------



## MICCOX

Just sent in my e-mail so I will be looking to here form you soon


----------



## Terps1

ttt....this is going to be a good year, so glad to apart of the RIP Archery team, congrats to all the new staff


----------



## bcbow1971

Talked to Nat again today and looking forward to getting my RipShot and getting it all setup and testing it out and slinging some arrows......


----------



## Terps1

yea me too, i cant wait to get mine, its gonna be sweet.


----------



## bcbow1971

What kinda release you attaching to it? I am attaching my Scott SABERTOOTH


----------



## Terps1

im thinking either the tru ball short n sweet s2 or a tru ball pinky extreme handle with v-lock wrist lanyard. probably try both and see how the handle works. I talked to Nat about it and he said it can be done with the v-lock because it has a swivel in it which allows the handle to be rotated and settled into the anchor position.


----------



## cbright

I am also attaching a Scott Sabertooth
Bump for a great product


----------



## mazdamitch333

Just got off the phone with Nat. My nieghbors my think I've lost my mind. I was taking Nats shooting advise and practicing with my invisiable bow the whole time I was on the phone. I knew I had awful shooting techniqe and posture and with Nats advise and the RIPshot Im confident with practice I will be shooting better than I ever could have imagined.


----------



## wicked1Joe

mazdamitch333 said:


> Just got off the phone with Nat. My nieghbors my think I've lost my mind. I was taking Nats shooting advise and practicing with my invisiable bow the whole time I was on the phone. I knew I had awful shooting techniqe and posture and with Nats advise and the RIPshot Im confident with practice I will be shooting better than I ever could have imagined.



Same here....Just talked with him today...heck of a nice guy...and I think theRIPshot will work wonders for myself and alot of others...:thumbs_up


----------



## Maxtor

I'll be throwing a Scott Little Goose on mine. Feel sorry for my RIPShot cause it's gonna have a couple hundred arrows shot with it the first day I get it.......lol


----------



## bcbow1971

Maxtor said:


> I'll be throwing a Scott Little Goose on mine. Feel sorry for my RIPShot cause it's gonna have a couple hundred arrows shot with it the first day I get it.......lol


Yeah I have a little goose too and may put that on if my Sabertooth gives me issue....but I cant see that happening I love that release.....of course that is what I said about my little goose and my little bittie goose......LOL


----------



## MICCOX

Hey guys you might think about this release the Carter BackStrap or squeeze me


----------



## MICCOX

Good night Rip archery fan


----------



## Terps1

its been a long day and night of studying....ttt, for RIP Archery, cannot wait for the RIPshot after talking with Nat today. ordered my v-lock for my truball pinky extreme once i get that i'll post some vids on setup and using that style of release with the RIPshot


----------



## gnat7

*RIP Staff*

I talked with quite a few people today and just had to say so far it seems like we have a great bunch of guys and gals. If you havn't retuned your info for the staff positions try to do so soon as I would like to get most of this wraped up this week. We have had some trouble with our email server so if you sent us your email and did not recive the form to return please let me know you can send me a PM or email me at [email protected].
I am excited to see what is ahead and believe that we together can build RIP Archery into a company that will have a lasting effect on the archery community.


----------



## z34mann

*nat*

it was great talking to you, i got my contract in the mail, you have me so excited i just can't wait. thanks


----------



## bcbow1971

Morning RIPSHOT gang....heading to woods and wil catch u all on my BB.....hopefully with updates of seeing something....lol


----------



## Maxtor

I'm starting to get quite the list of people that are waiting to see mine once I get it. May even get one for my wife after as she has really bad tennis elbow from her job!


----------



## Terps1

bcbow1971 said:


> Morning RIPSHOT gang....heading to woods and wil catch u all on my BB.....hopefully with updates of seeing something....lol


looking forward to it...i need some motivation to study for exams so i can get through and be able to hunt on friday.


----------



## scarn150

gnat7 said:


> I talked with quite a few people today and just had to say so far it seems like we have a great bunch of guys and gals. If you havn't retuned your info for the staff positions try to do so soon as I would like to get most of this wraped up this week. We have had some trouble with our email server so if you sent us your email and did not recive the form to return please let me know you can send me a PM or email me at [email protected].
> I am excited to see what is ahead and believe that we together can build RIP Archery into a company that will have a lasting effect on the archery community.


Sent you a PM. I sent out my email on Saturday and never heard anything. Anxious to get out and advertise the RIPshot.


----------



## bcbow1971

Got my UPS notice today......man now the waiting for the 22nd to get here...lol

Seen a few does this morning but no shot available..


----------



## WI BowFish

sending in my contract 2mmorow, giving gnat a cal sometime this week to talk things over  can wait to get my hands on one


----------



## rooster4l

Good luck to everyone hunting. I'm at the hospital with my wife. She is ok but had surgery today. Looks like i will miss the next couple of weeks. But yall can pick up the slack for me. Will mail my contract in when I get back from the hospital this week. congrats to everyone on making the RIPshot team lets make this a great year.


----------



## Terps1

rooster4l said:


> Good luck to everyone hunting. I'm at the hospital with my wife. She is ok but had surgery today. Looks like i will miss the next couple of weeks. But yall can pick up the slack for me. Will mail my contract in when I get back from the hospital this week. congrats to everyone on making the RIPshot team lets make this a great year.


Prayers for you and your wife. Hope she makes a full recovery and dont worry about it, we got ya covered. Congrats to you as well on making the team.


----------



## Terps1

bcbow1971 said:


> Got my UPS notice today......man now the waiting for the 22nd to get here...lol
> 
> Seen a few does this morning but no shot available..


me too...i had to make sure i cleared my day up on the 22nd for a long shooting session, thanks again to Nat and RIP Archery for giving this awesome oppurtunity.


----------



## WI BowFish

rooster4l said:


> Good luck to everyone hunting. I'm at the hospital with my wife. She is ok but had surgery today. Looks like i will miss the next couple of weeks. But yall can pick up the slack for me. Will mail my contract in when I get back from the hospital this week. congrats to everyone on making the RIPshot team lets make this a great year.


i hope everything goes well, an welcome to the best shooting staff ever built:wink:


----------



## MICCOX

Say lets make this a great year for riparchery


----------



## bcbow1971

TTT or better yet to the Xring!!!!


----------



## Terps1

morning all...i maybe a little out of it for the week until friday because of finals but i'll stop in and will bump up "to the Xring," RIP Archery for being revolutionary with the most innovative release/training aid aka greatest device ever, the RIPshot.


----------



## gnat7

*staff shooters*

If you havn't got a call from me it is because I havn't got your paperwok yet or at least your phone #. If you were selected as staff members please contact me soon to let me know if you still want the position. I have alot of other people asking for positions. Please at least send me an email letting me know by the end of the week. If you plan to participate I would like to speak to everyone personally before I send out your RIP Shot. If we havn't spoke on the phone yet either call me or send me your phone #.

Thanks I'm really excited about what the future holds for the RIP Archery team.

Nat Graves

You tune your bow now tune yourself


----------



## z34mann

*thanks*

its going to be a great indoor season this year.


----------



## cbright

Back to the top for a great product and a great year for everyone with a Rip Shot.


----------



## Terps1

gnat7 said:


> You tune your bow now tune yourself


Thats it right there folks...the RIPshot will do this without-a-doubt, all the time and patience to get the bow shooting good, take the time using the RIPshot to get yourself good...great product here that everyone should check out.


----------



## z34mann

*releases*

what releases are you'll using


----------



## WI BowFish

scott mongoose here


----------



## MICCOX

I will use my Back strap


----------



## featherlite

*Holiday Season*

First of all I would like to thank Nat and his wife for all the hard work they have put into making this happen for all of us. With the way things the way they are and Rip Shot still came through for us. Now second congrats to all that made the staff this year and my you all have a Wonderful Holiday Season no matter were you are. This should be the best year for all of us so be the best you can be. Safe travels to all Rex.


----------



## Maxtor

Too bad I have to wait extra time to get mine, I'm kind of getting impatient to try it :wink: Due to being on the Canadian side of the border, mine had to be sent USPS so that my wallet didn't get gouged by all the extra fees on this side,,:mg:

Makes waiting even harder when you really believe it's going to be a great product!!


----------



## cbright

ttt for the night, hope everyone has a safe and wonderful holiday season.


----------



## CardiacKid74

Let me say that the Passion behind the RIP Shot companys owner and the work that is behind this product is second to none. I am truly honored to work with RIP Archery to get this product where it needs to be. Nothing but good news is on the horizon from RIP! This ATA will be a great stepping stone for the RIP Shot to be showcased! 

Restoring Improving Perfecting!


----------



## cbright

I can't say enough good things about the RIP SHOT and the company that is behind such an innovated archery product. I beleive with all the help from such a great RIP team that we can make this product a well know product in the industry. It truly is a well thought out product that every single person thats wants to better their skills can benefit from. 

YOU TUNED YOUR BOW NOW TUNE YOUR SELF!!!!


----------



## mazdamitch333

Mine should be here monday. Can't wait any longer.


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top for a great RIPSHOT team


----------



## bcbow1971

mazdamitch333 said:


> Mine should be here monday. Can't wait any longer.


Mine is still due the 22nd.......cant wait!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

aggiegoddess said:


> teaching archery and bowhunting as a form of rehab and finding their way back home again
> 
> Sgt Brad Gunzenther lost hisright bow arm but that didnt stop him.


Aggie...I just watched Episode 12 of the Duck Commander on the Outdoor channel and they had Brad on there as there guest. Man waht an awsome thing that they allowed him to come on a duck hunt with them, his favorite show!!! I have an Athens Buck Commander and I tell you what these are some down home folks that are a little strange looking to most, mainly because everyone is used to the pretty boys on tv, but they are normal country folk that have a passion to hunt and help others!!! 

I commend you again for helping these Wounded Warriors Program out and I am going to look into the WWP here on Ft Knox as well and see what all I can help out with, especially with hunting, archery and anything outdoors. Heck maybe get some of them and go on a trail ride with my horses or organize a trailride just for them!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

I would like to wish allof the RIPSHOT STAF a Merry Christmas thanks for every thing Mike c.


----------



## Terps1

bump RIP Archery and the RIPshot to the top....

I am back everyone, it was a rough finals week but its good to be hanging out and spreading the word on how people can better their performance, accuracy, stability, strength and much more using the RIPshot. Happy Holidays everyone and good luck in the late season.

Brad


----------



## wicked1Joe

Recieved mine today....
Going to get it dialed in tomorrow (sat)...
I am going on a little bear ambush on Sunday...and it will be with the RIPShot...
Thanks Nat for a GREAT product...:thumbs_up
I will post some pics of the bear...or some targets either way...


----------



## BLFD1

I guess I'm a little late to the game. I would have liked to rep. the RipShot release in the Central Cali area. Maybe next year. Good luck to you guys in the coming year and happy holidays!


----------



## z34mann

*late*



BLFD1 said:


> I guess I'm a little late to the game. I would have liked to rep. the RipShot release in the Central Cali area. Maybe next year. Good luck to you guys in the coming year and happy holidays!


your not totally out of the game, you can contact nat and get you one


----------



## Terps1

ttt....its snowing really bad here, blizzard conditions, I hope it doesnt delay the UPS man on Tuesday. Thanks again Nat for everything you have done. Lets keep the RIP Archery team and the RIPshot up on top so that everyone can know....

You Tune Your Bow Now Tune Your Self


----------



## scarn150

I'll be putting the RIPshot through a different kind of test than most. I'll be getting mine on/around the 29th of this month so I'll have a few days to shot with it. I am having a shoulder replacement on Jan. 13th and the doctor says 3 to 4 months before I start shooting. For all the people with sore shoulders, stay tuned for my feed back. I'll do a report before surgery since I have an extremely sore shoulder and then once I'm cleared to shoot, I'll give a follow up report. 

I wish the rest of the RIP staff and the wonderful developers family (it's a HUGE family Nat) a safe and happy Holiday season. Looking forward to talking with some more of the staff and to having many more great conversations with Nat.

God bless all and let's spread the word about this great company.


----------



## WI BowFish

talked to gnat, he sent out my ripshot yesturday!!! cant wait to get it


----------



## MICCOX

Lets take it back to the top for a great staff


----------



## cbright

Talked to Nat today, should be getting mine shortly, I can't wait, our local bowhunters club's winter league starts first week in January. It will be an excellent time to show off my new RIP Shot. 

YOU TUNE YOUR BOW NOW TUNE YOUR SELF

lets take this back to the top where it belongs


----------



## wicked1Joe

Got mine yesterday...
this morning I dialed it in...it didn't even take 10 minutes...fits like a charm, very comfortable...and shooting with it is a breeze...I took about 60 shots with it today...and was very impressed with it...
I also took a few shots with my 80#'er...way easier to get the 80 back...
Tomorrow...I will get some pics and post them...

Thanks Nat


----------



## z34mann

*greAt*

thats great looking forward to the pic


----------



## Maxtor

Hope the Customs Officers are in a Christmas mood and don't hold mine up forever.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning RipShot staf the sun is up and it is time to wakeup


----------



## WI BowFish

man im looking forward to getting my ripshot!!! gonna shoot some wisconsin carp with it this winter


----------



## scarn150

I've created a social group for RIPshot users to talk about the product and answer questions anyone would have. If anyone would like to join, here is the group:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=257


----------



## Terps1

Just joined the social group...

Thanks again Nat for giving me the oppurtunity. Mine comes in on Tuesday and cant wait...i'll do some vids once i get back out to shoot, im gettin anxious to anyways but we just had 20 inches of snow drop down so it might be a few days.


----------



## Terps1

ttt


----------



## mombie

*ripshot*

I am really excited about getting mine. It should be in Tuesday, just cannot wait.


----------



## mazdamitch333

Mine should land on my door step tommorow!


----------



## z34mann

*carter*

got me a carter rx1 coming too. im use to shooting thumb, so had to go out and get a new 1.


----------



## Terps1

ttt. for the evening...Restoring Improving Perfecting, the RIPshot will do it all


----------



## rooster4l

finally back from the hospital. Mine is going in the mail monday morning when i get up. hope to call in the a.m to. hope yall all having a good season. maybe now I can do a little hunting. Rut kicks off in about a week or so.


----------



## bcbow1971

24hours and counting!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Well my rip shot sould be here the first of the year I cant waight


----------



## z34mann

*me either*



MICCOX said:


> Well my rip shot sould be here the first of the year I cant waight


me either i am so ready


----------



## Terps1

question for all,

i have pretty small hands and its hard to find a wrist release so that at full draw it doesnt pull the trigger out so far in front of my hand to where i have to reach for it. I was wondering what would be a good choice for it...I am going to use both a wrist release and a tru ball handle with the v-lock wrist attachment but didnt know what a good one would be....i was thinking the short n sweet s2 might work with the buckle connector and swept back trigger or maybe the scott little bitty goose or even the rhino NCS.


thanks

Brad


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## mombie

Terps1 said:


> question for all,
> 
> i have pretty small hands and its hard to find a wrist release so that at full draw it doesnt pull the trigger out so far in front of my hand to where i have to reach for it. I was wondering what would be a good choice for it...I am going to use both a wrist release and a tru ball handle with the v-lock wrist attachment but didnt know what a good one would be....i was thinking the short n sweet s2 might work with the buckle connector and swept back trigger or maybe the scott little bitty goose or even the rhino NCS.
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> Brad


I am a 5' 1" tall woman and I too have small hands. Currently I am using the Little Goose. We feel that with the rope attachment, that release should work out perfectly. Once the RipShot gets here and we get it set up, I will post back and let you know how it feels. Good Luck.


----------



## MICCOX

Lets run to the top


----------



## mazdamitch333

Need proof? I've been shooting for 10 years, not hard every year but have been none the less. No one ever taught me how to shoot, I went by what felt right for me. I've taken my fair share of animals but wouldnt say I was a great shooter. My RIPshot came in the mail today, I fit it but not perfectly, drove down to the local range and shot for less than an hour. After taking Nats advise and using the RIPshot I was this close to shooting my first robin. I wish I would have taken a beforeand after shot of my groups. They kept getting tighter and tighter and more I shot.


----------



## MICCOX

Nice shooting keep it up and the groups will just gey tighter


----------



## z34mann

*congrats*

good to hear i hope i get mine befor santa comes down the chimeny


----------



## RIPelk

It's awesome to hear everyone liking their rip shot. I know I love mine. Let's tell everyone.


----------



## Terps1

great shooting there mazdamitch, thats proof right there of the effectiveness of the RIPshot. RIPelk, im with ya, lets get this out there.


----------



## CardiacKid74

My should be here the 24th!


----------



## MICCOX

Hay we be long on the top avery one have a good night


----------



## Maxtor

Just wanted to wish the entire RIPShot team a very Merry Christmas!! Hope you all have safe and happy holidays and I look forward to working with you all in the new year!! :rock:


----------



## Terps1

Mine should be here within the hour....gettin anxious to try it out...Thanks again Nat for the oppurtunity


----------



## cbright

I can't wait to get mine, hopefully it will get here before the weekend, I really want to start shooting with it.
ttt


----------



## mombie

Mine just came in, can't wait to get it fitted and give it a try!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Let us no what you thank


----------



## bcbow1971

Got mine and got it all setup....I think...lol....and started shooting....All I can say is WOW!!! It stabilizered my pins and seemed to be able to hold forever......but I am still adjusting to get the best fit and length for me.....Will post more once I test more!!!

Thanks Nat!!!


----------



## Rattler

just got mine and here are the early thoughts:

very professional packaging

very confortable

easy to set up

Sure makes you use nothing but back muscles!

Ease of holding at full draw and more stable!

Cant wait to try at distances!


----------



## MICCOX

Wish I would get mine be for the first of the year I cant wait


----------



## Terps1

*RIP Archery's RIPshot Arrival*

ttt for the late nighters....got my RIPshot today looks awesome gonna set it up tomorrow. Check out the website too, its all new and looks really awesome.

www.riparchery.com


night everyone


----------



## bcbow1971

I am feeling the different muscles this morning from shooting yesterday......it shows you that it will make you use the muscles that normally thought you used. 

I am going to take some pictures of mine setup and at draw and see what Nat and you all see....


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is a few pics of me with my RipShot.....How does it look, It feels right but I want your opinion Nat.....I am also going to try and download a video if I can figure that out.


----------



## asa1485

Ah , the Rip Shot. How you like it?


----------



## bcbow1971

Yep Love it
http://s966.photobucket.com/albums/ae146/armydad71/?action=view&current=MVI_0107.flv


----------



## redhookred1

*video*

I am not sure but from your video,it looks like you have it set too short?Looks like you are reaching back to squeeze your release...
Anchor point looks great,just looks like your elbow is still a little high.
In my opoinion


----------



## bcbow1971

My trigger is between my first and second joint on my index finger....I dont like squezzing with my tip of my finger.....it supprises you more when you squeeze that far back...learned that in the Army shooting assualt rifles with heavier triggers...

My are feels good and my elbow I believe is always that high....But thanks for the suggestion.....

I am still tinkering and adjusting it for optimum fit...

My bow was shooting off yesterday and I thought it was me getting used to the RipShot....earlier today the spring tension on my Limb Driver set screw came a little loose and make the fork not rise all the time right.....well its fixed and I am back on track...and actually better with the RipShot!!! 

Will try and get some groupings at 20-40yards tomorrow!!!


----------



## RIPelk

Hey man just so you know that is way too short. The base of your finger should be rested on the trigger and your forearm and wrist should be straight. The way you have it prevents you from using your back muscles to execute the shot. This will take you out of your anchor point but that is ok because you don't need an anchor point if you just bring the string to your nose. You can find a new anchor point if you like but I don't even use one anymore. I got a robin hood at 50 yards with the rip shot without an anchor point. You have to shoot your bow the same exact way to get an anchor point. I have toyed with all this for a year now, trust me.


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks RIPelk.....I will adjust somemore and see what I get!!!

THANKS


----------



## z34mann

*read all*

I got my rip shot yesterday in the mail. my first impressions was very well made, now lets try this bad boy out. WATCH THE DVD alot less frustrating if you have some1 helping you that knows what he is doing. after i gave in and watched the dvd it went smooth on getting my release attached. so to the bow club to try it out. I hate it after bout 10 shots, there is no way this thing is going to work for me. I am ready to send this thing back to nat and tell him thanks but no thanks. I get on AT i see ripelk post bout a straight wrist and try to use the first knuckle, Ok i adjust and go back to the bow club. I shoot a few more arrows and i start to see the light. right now after bout 100 shots with it here is what i got. don't be affraid to adjust this thing. just a little longer or shorter makes alot of difference. I need a release with a good firm crisp trigger. all I had at the house was a trueball copper head, it is not firm or crisp, i can feel the trigger travel while using back tension. I got 1 coming a carter rx1. this does for sure make you use back muscles, If they are not in shape, don't over shoot, it will make you more frustrated. I am gaining confidence in this with every shot. I am shooting alot of inside out xs or missing x completely. I think this is due to a change in feeling, and just getting use to this will result in great things. now I like it getting ready to go work with it some more. thanks nat I will continue to give my updates.


----------



## featherlite

*not fair*

you all are cheating I have not got mine yet but it looks like everyone is having to much fun. I will just sit here and wait :zip: it will be here soon and yuall better look out :zip: the old fellow is back in town:wink: MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I adjusted like RIPelk said and I feel the difference....I may add a kisser button to help with anchor point.....I did loose my old anchor behind ear......But I am still a playing....but the family is comming over this afternoon....

Z34 I understand what you are saying but I am glad you figured out that it takes time....This thing works!!!


----------



## RIPelk

If you want your anchor point back then you have to shorten your draw length. Also hope you guys understand that this not something everyone can just throw on and be perfect. It takes time. Some people get lucky like me and get a near perfect fit right away. My buddy had the same thing with a curled wrist. We had to shorten his draw length because he wanted to keep his anchor point for comfort. Some people even can't pull their bow back right away because they have been using the wrong form all their lives. Here is my tip give it some time, a week or two, and by then you should have it set up perfectly. If you don't give Nat a call or pm me and i will give you my number and I will talk you through it. Trust me it is worth the effort to get it set up correctly.


----------



## rooster4l

Keep us posted. Talked with Nat yesterday and I can't wait for mine to get here. I think this is going to really help my form and allso my friends. Hopefully I can make them get one also. Merry christmas to all


----------



## Rattler

I played with it for an hour yesterday and found I had to shorten it some still.....then wow, hitting the same hole dang near every time. It will continue to grow on me for sure!


----------



## featherlite

*Merry christmas to me*

Wow it showed up to day Thanks Nat for getting it here so fast and have a great holiday to you and the wife. Thanks again Rex:wink:


----------



## WI BowFish

Merry Christmas to Me 2!!!!! the ups man just showed up with my ripshot 
thanks nat, ill have pictures soon


----------



## gnat7

*merry christmas*

Merry Christmas to all may God bless you through this holiday season!!!

I don't have alot of time in fact my wife is prodding me out the door I will get back about some of your questions soon. Been busy getting ready for the ATA show and trying to finish the music for the video were making and with the hollidays its really crazy.

Talk to you all soon God Bless

Nat


----------



## Terps1

Merry Christmas to you too Nat, thanks again for the oppurtunity. 

I got mine the other day but had to leave for out-of-town on Tuesday afternoon (parents wanted to have time with family before the ice storm thats coming). After i shovel some snow off my target and my little range i'll be out there when i get back Saturday. Well with all the holiday stuff goin on, everyone be safe out there and merry christmas and happy holidays and i'll talk to yall soon.

Brad


----------



## mombie

Merry Christmas everybody, and have a safe weekend.


----------



## z34mann

*wore out*

I have totally wore myself out, today using my rip shot. things are coming together nicely.


----------



## RIPelk

Glad u didn't give up z34. Glad its all coming together for you.


----------



## asa1485

I really like the idea.


----------



## z34mann

*give up*



RIPelk said:


> Glad u didn't give up z34. Glad its all coming together for you.


i was always going to give it more time but i was having my doubts for a short period of time. i need to get my strength built up and after i do that i think i will be at a whole new level. i am shooting well right now.


----------



## z34mann

*merry merry*

just wishing every1 a merry xmas and may god bless every1 in the coming year


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks Pete how did you post it on here instead of a link?


----------



## CardiacKid74

Merry Christmas fellow Rip staffers! God Bless and have a safe and happy holiday.


----------



## WI BowFish

thanks, and i hope everyone has a merry and safe christmas!!!


----------



## cbright

Merry Christmas everyone and god bless, have a safe and fun weekend!!!


----------



## WI BowFish

Christmas is going good, i got to break in my rips shot and all i have to say iss wow!!! its a unbelievable product, hard to pull back right away but i got use to it really fast. But u can feel how your back muscles are getting used immediatly!!! kinda sore but it will get better lol


----------



## z34mann

*rip*

man things are great with the rip now, i have got it adjusted right now and i am shooting good with it now, it sure does enable you to hold much steadier :darkbeer:


----------



## Rattler

Well leavin tomorrow for some hunting with the Ripshot in tow!


----------



## z34mann

*everytime*

everytime i use this thing i love it more


----------



## Terps1

just got back in town and set up mine just now need the rain to pass so i can shoot, but as far as drawing and holding in the garage it feels good and gives a stable hold, my wrist feels a little rounded so im goin to fine tune and find the right length. Waiting on my v-lock from truball so i can get the handheld set up for it and provide that perspective for those who dont shoot wrist strap/index triggered releases.


----------



## Terps1

ttt....back muscles are a little sore but gotta love the ripshot


----------



## bcbow1971

Yes I am feeling them as well........its a good soreness!!!


----------



## gnat7

*back muscles*

There is no doubt which muscles you are using is there


----------



## WI BowFish

yeah im feelin the burn lol but its good lol


----------



## MICCOX

Say guys keep up the good work I am what for my second one to come in to be able to hook my carter back strap to it I am useing my carter 2 shot right now and is working great


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top for a great staff


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top for morning


----------



## MICCOX

Sure is quite avery one must be out shooting there new Rip shots hope avery thing is going well


----------



## z34mann

*1st score*

I shot my 1st 5spot for score with my rip today. It went very well. after only 3 days of use, I am real happy. for me this was totally different then the carter insatible that i was using. but any way back to my score. My personal best is 300 54x, my best so far this season is 300 51x. And and and today I shot a 300 50x. it should of been a 52x but my brain got in the way on the last 2 shots. Needless to say i am happy, and with a little more use that 54x will be history


----------



## MICCOX

Nice shooting keep up the good work


----------



## Rattler

In the pop up now trying for a meat doe on video. Rip Shot in effect!!!!!!


----------



## cbright

I am still waiting patiently for my to come, I am starting to get very anxious, its like I am 5 again on christmas eve lol. Hope to have it the first part of the week. TTT


----------



## Rattler

Nothing came out. Full moon has them pressed for moonlight strolls I guess. I am hittin a hot spot in the morning!


----------



## MICCOX

Runing back to the top


----------



## z34mann

*thanks*

:


MICCOX said:


> Nice shooting keep up the good work


thanks


----------



## MICCOX

Say just keep up good work and lets keep RIP SHOT on the top


----------



## bcbow1971

Good shootin Z34!!! I am going to try my hand at 5 spot.....but I prefer foam.....but I am smoking the target at home right now.


----------



## z34mann

*thanks*

thanks and good to hear. I can see my x count getting up to 60


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I am waiting on a new sight that I am selling an older bow looking for a hunting pins sight that will accept a lens, had some offers, and the new Smooth Stability High Roller target stabilizer I am getting in a few weeks I hope.


----------



## MICCOX

Say which sight are you looking at


----------



## bcbow1971

MICCOX said:


> Say which sight are you looking at


SPOT-HOGG HOGG-IT
Copper John Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Plus
Copper John Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Micro
Copper John Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Supreme 
Copper John Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Pro
HHA Brushfire BF-400 & BF-419


----------



## MICCOX

Say bcBow1971 what release are you useing that you are noy useing your thump


----------



## bcbow1971

Right now I am using a Scott Little Goose.


----------



## MICCOX

Does it seem to work OK because I am useing Carter quite and the triger seems to light and i can get it tigher so looking for options


----------



## bcbow1971

Yes it does work great. Scott releases are smooth and adjustable triggers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mombie

bcbow1971 said:


> Right now I am using a Scott Little Goose.


I was wondering; how do you have it attached to your Ripshot. I have mine attached by the rope through the length adjustment holes in the head. Just wondering if there was another way I haven't thought of. Thanks


----------



## MICCOX

RIPSHOT back to the top


----------



## bcbow1971

mombie said:


> I was wondering; how do you have it attached to your Ripshot. I have mine attached by the rope through the length adjustment holes in the head. Just wondering if there was another way I haven't thought of. Thanks


If you watch the video online or the CD I used the metal clip that came with the RipShop, the little metal wire, instead of the rope. 

It is similar to this release. Just a single hole and not the one like my wife has that has the three adjustment holes for the solid connector. I also have a release with the strap but I am testing with this one for now. Scott has a little set screw to adjust the sensativity on the trigger.


----------



## Terps1

i have mine connected using the strap...im gonna test it now and then get some pics of the setup it has the carter evolution + as the release.


----------



## Terps1

alright i ran a few with the evo +....it worked and my back muscles are on fire because of the ripshot as ya draw the bow and then when ya settle and want the release to fire the extra tension coupled with the ripshot really contracts the muscles and the surprise of the release truly is a surprise every time and ive shot with the release a bunch to have a good idea when it will fire. i'll edit this post with the pic of the setup as my video camera battery is charging.


----------



## Terps1

tips for using this style of release...

1. apply tension only to the thumb bar safety when drawing, minimal/no tension in other fingers as that will cause arm muscles to be used. the other fingers will be needed to maintain the angle of the release (ie. it wont rotate). 
2. Once at full draw (i set my release at 4-5 lbs over holding weight) i put my hand/fingers in the release as normal (without holding the thumb bar safety)but again with no pressure or tension (barely touching). The heavier release setting allows me a little play so it doesnt fire while holding it. I havent tried moving my hand around or behind the head as nervous about premature contraction of back muscles. 
3. When i initiate my release i basically pull with my elbow via contracting my back and it goes off without a hitch. 
4. DO NOT release thumb bar until at full draw


----------



## Maxtor

Thanks for the pic Terps because I have a brand new Carter Evolution + and was wondering if I would be able to use it with the RIPShot. Now I see that I can. Now if they would just get off their butt and deliver it......lol


----------



## Terps1

no prob its fun knowing that the ripshot accomodates alot of releases i just thought this up yesterday when i watched the vids and thought the strap could work with the evo becuase the index finger hole is basically just like a strap slot on an index trigger release so i just went with it. whats nice about the evo is ya really dont even need your hand to be on the release when firing because its all back tension. So ya can just adjust release strap to be at or near your normal anchor point


----------



## Terps1

quick question for everyone....my rip shot fits nice and i think i just to have to fine tune it with regards to release length but with the elbow area i cant seem to get rid of this tiny gap between my elbow joint andf the bottom of the cup portion. If i put a lot of tension on the release with my hand i can get it snug but it feels like rotating into that position. Ive molded it and adjusted the elbow strap and the other straps to fit snug just cant seem to eliminate that gap. I dont know maybe i havent been applying enough tension to the release head when holding it with my hand, cuz like i said when i pull it real tight it goes away but it has to rotate a touch to do it.


----------



## gnat7

Terps1 said:


> quick question for everyone....my rip shot fits nice and i think i just to have to fine tune it with regards to release length but with the elbow area i cant seem to get rid of this tiny gap between my elbow joint andf the bottom of the cup portion. If i put a lot of tension on the release with my hand i can get it snug but it feels like rotating into that position. Ive molded it and adjusted the elbow strap and the other straps to fit snug just cant seem to eliminate that gap. I dont know maybe i havent been applying enough tension to the release head when holding it with my hand, cuz like i said when i pull it real tight it goes away but it has to rotate a touch to do it.


You dont want gap when you put pressure on, also If it is comfortable then it is probably fine. The point is to distribute the weight evenly across the back of your arm so it does not rub you raw on the sides.


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

There is a gap right under my elbow but the only way to get rid of that is to bend the end and cup your elbow, against the curve that is already there. Make the natural curve of the metal, the curve the way it came, to fit your arm width and comfort. The corners can be bent some to contour your arm as well like the video showed. I think I have the length figured out and just playing with the elastic strap and the elbow strap to get the best fit and keep it from sliding down towards my elbow. I do have to pull the elastic strap back up my bicep some after a few shots, it allows my whole bracket to slide down towards my elbow and it affects the length of the release ever so slightly. 

Brian


----------



## Terps1

ttt for the evening.


----------



## gnat7

mombie said:


> I was wondering; how do you have it attached to your Ripshot. I have mine attached by the rope through the length adjustment holes in the head. Just wondering if there was another way I haven't thought of. Thanks


The best way to attach the scotts is at the very base of the head there is a roll pin that attaches it to the metal bracket on the strap. You tap out that roll pin with a punch and slide our adapter back in the slot then tap the roll pin back in it shows this being done in our instructional video.

good luck


----------



## gnat7

*How are you doing*

I havn't heard from alot of you since you recived your RIP Shots. If you are having any questions or concers feel free to give me a call.


----------



## bcbow1971

Cant wait to meet you at the ATA, I will be bringing mine so you can double check my setup!!!


----------



## Maxtor

gnat7 said:


> I havn't heard from alot of you since you recived your RIP Shots. If you are having any questions or concers feel free to give me a call.


 Wish I was one of these.......I'm still sitting here gazing out the window waiting for the delivery guy......  lol


----------



## rooster4l

UPs says mine will be here on the 6th. This is killing me!!!! This is as bad as waiting on my bow!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Lets keep this on top


----------



## z34mann

*hope*

i hope i get to go home tomorrow so i can shoot with my rip some more.


----------



## bcbow1971

I will be playing with mine again later today!!! Can someone say ADDICTED!!! LOL


----------



## Maxtor

Happy New Year to the entire RIP Team!! 

2010 will be our year to bring the RIPShot to a huge success!!


----------



## WI BowFish

thanks and a happy new year to everyone else, the ripshot is treating me well lol


----------



## z34mann

*safe*

hope every1 has a safe night


----------



## Maxtor

2nd page? Can't have that.........back to the top!!


----------



## Terps1

*This is RIP Archery's Year*

Lets do big things in 2010, RIP staff. Happy New Years everyone


----------



## rooster4l

Happy New Year


----------



## bcbow1971

Back to the top for a super NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Terps1

ttt


----------



## aggiegoddess

*Thanks Again 2010 will be a good year!*

And I will be shooting my RipStop


I cant wait to see you all and Monica in Ohio @ ATA. I will be at Booth #1009 on the left as you come in the main door. Stop and shake

y'all


TRACY


----------



## camoman73

I will be at the ATA show i hope to meet some of you! Happy new year.
Gnat see you up there my friend!


----------



## camoman73

BTW sorry i havent been posting much ive been on the rip staff for a year or so now,and still love this thing!. Sure has helped me especially since my shoulder surgery!


----------



## scarn150

camoman73 said:


> BTW sorry i havent been posting much ive been on the rip staff for a year or so now,and still love this thing!. Sure has helped me especially since my shoulder surgery!


What kind of shoulder surgery did you have?

Happy New Year to everyone as well!!


----------



## MICCOX

Lets go for a great year with ripshot


----------



## Rattler

Well no luck...had 15-20 deer and 6 bucks within 30yds and the darn scrubs chased all my does away so no meat this trip but I am LUVIN the RIPshot!!!!!


----------



## z34mann

*road trip*

well me and the rip shot are going on our 1st road trip sunday, we are going to a indoor shoot


----------



## MICCOX

Good luck at the shot let you and the Ripshot rip it up


----------



## z34mann

*thanks*

thanks i sure hope we have a good time.


----------



## WI BowFish

awesomegood luck ma, put the ripshot to work


----------



## rooster4l

Good luck at your shoot. Mine should be in on Wed. I will have good time to work with it till my first shoot on Feb 20 then the 27. Hopefully I can get use to it quick and use it for the last couple weeks of the deer season!


----------



## z34mann

*freaken snow*

freaken snow, got up this morning to snow covered roads and the shoot 60 miles away i decided to stay home. maybe next weekend we can get out and play


----------



## MICCOX

Hay where are more shoots so it is better to be safe


----------



## Terps1

*Good Evening, Bump*

sorry for the absence everybody been getting the last few days of stick-n-pole hunting in and setting up the basement for some RIPshot shooting. Lets keep RIP Archery on top.


----------



## MICCOX

Want and shoot to day and shoot one of my all time best scores thacks to my Ripshot and I would like to thank Nat for the great product that he is puting out


----------



## RIPelk

Great to hear everyone enjoying their rip shot so much. After a couple months of using it, you will never want anything else.


----------



## z34mann

*huh*



RIPelk said:


> Great to hear everyone enjoying their rip shot so much. After a couple months of using it, you will never want anything else.


a couple months, you must be hard headed jk lol:lol3:


----------



## gnat7

z34mann said:


> a couple months, you must be hard headed jk lol:lol3:


He is very hard headed:BangHead: lol


----------



## bcbow1971

A week and I will be heading to Columbus!!!


----------



## z34mann

*week*

its going to be a long week with no shooting:sad: i need another holiday:wink:


----------



## Maxtor

My week couldn't have started any better than it did this morning :wink:

8:00 A.M. this morning and there was a knock on the door. There he was, the delivery guy, standing there with a box that said RIPSHOT.... :mg:


Haven't had time to watch the dvd yet but played with the fitting of it for about 10 minutes before leaving for work. Definitely going to have to do some adjusting, and if all goes well, might be able to try it Wednesday night for some 3D shooting


----------



## bcbow1971

You will love it once you start adjusting it!!! I am still playing with which way to hold my trigger hand. I am leaning towards having my palm facing away from me instead of facing the ground. 

I need to get outside but the 15degrees is keeping me inside and need to go to an indoor range. You can only shoot so many indoor 11 yards targets....lol


----------



## z34mann

*enjoy*



Maxtor said:


> My week couldn't have started any better than it did this morning :wink:
> 
> 8:00 A.M. this morning and there was a knock on the door. There he was, the delivery guy, standing there with a box that said RIPSHOT.... :mg:
> 
> 
> Haven't had time to watch the dvd yet but played with the fitting of it for about 10 minutes before leaving for work. Definitely going to have to do some adjusting, and if all goes well, might be able to try it Wednesday night for some 3D shooting


enjoy


----------



## RIPelk

Hey its great after a week. I'm just saying I let a buddy use mine and I started using a wrist release and couldn't stand it. I realized right then how great the rip shot really was.


----------



## z34mann

*lol*



RIPelk said:


> Hey its great after a week. I'm just saying I let a buddy use mine and I started using a wrist release and couldn't stand it. I realized right then how great the rip shot really was.


just funning with ya but how you loan that out, i can loan a bow but my rip shot lol


----------



## MICCOX

Just found RIPSHOT box on the door stap my sound one I had bout my frist one be for geting on staf going to sat sound one uo for target THANKS AGIAN


----------



## z34mann

*carefull*



z34mann said:


> just funning with ya but how you loan that out, i can loan a bow but my rip shot lol


i better be carefull or ripelk will rip me a new 1 lol:tongue:


----------



## mazdamitch333

Put another 50 arrows through tonight and getting better and better as I go. I thought it would work but not to the effect it has for me. This system is amazing.


----------



## cbright

*Christmas all over*

Got my Rip Shot in the mail today, gonna get it set up and do some shooting this weekend. CAN"T WAIT!!!!
Back to the top for an awesome product and a great year for the Rip Shot and all of its staff!


----------



## MICCOX

Run this great product back to the top


----------



## bcbow1971

ttt


----------



## RIPelk

Playing sports all my life coaches always said they were gonna rip someone a new one if they messed up. I thought it was kinda catchy for hunting as well.


----------



## Terps1

*ttt*

went hunting this morning and evening with moving stands around as well as come cameras to get a good idea where the deer are moving this time of year. Its been a long day but me n the ripshot had fun only saw a few small doe at a distance but i have a new set im gonna try on thursday.


----------



## z34mann

*yeah*

im so happy i got to swing by the house and shoot a few arrows.


----------



## oneshotthompson

*rip shot question*

pm sent


----------



## Terps1

lets bring this back to the top...goin out tomorrow with the RIPshot and see if i cant get some fur to come in range.


----------



## MICCOX

Say if there is any of the Rip Shot staf going donw to texas for the ASA shot let me konw just send me a PM


----------



## rooster4l

MICCOX said:


> Say if there is any of the Rip Shot staf going donw to texas for the ASA shot let me konw just send me a PM


which shoot? Paris,TX?


----------



## MICCOX

yea PARIS TX ARE YOU GOING


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

Only a few more days till I get to meet Nat at the ATA!!! Cant wait to see the response again at the ATA!!! I will be floating between a few booths, Scott's Strings and Athens, but i am sure I will be hanging out with Nat some too.


----------



## z34mann

*hope*



MICCOX said:


> yea PARIS TX ARE YOU GOING


i hope to


----------



## rooster4l

MICCOX said:


> yea PARIS TX ARE YOU GOING


going to try and be there.


----------



## rooster4l

Got mine in last nite. Man i played with it for awhile and shot about a dozen arrows with it. Then I tried my normal set up. Well lets just say that just in that little time I can tell you I will not shoot anything ever again. Makes holding rock solid. thanks Nat.


----------



## bcbow1971

And it will take some time to get the best fit and once you get it all settled in you will be even more amazed.


----------



## Terps1

yea once the fit gets where ya want it, its a dream to hold back, the RIPshot is gonna be so crucial for me come turkey season because the birds out here are skittish at best and im gonna be at full draw for a good bit. 

On a side note, went out this morning with the RIPshot, go and sit in my stand overlookin a pinch point in the field between two stretches of thick cover and had one small doe move across the wide open part of the field, ugh....i guess thats why late season is some tough hunting but a light snow late tonight should have em moving tomorrow morning


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey check out my 3D printable cards I will be sending out to all that want them.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056616731&posted=1#post1056616731


----------



## MICCOX

Rip this back to the top


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey everyone check out the staff page....looking good...everyone needs to get there contract and or pics in, this page is coming along great!!!

http://riparchery.com/team_rip_test.html


----------



## Maxtor

bcbow1971 said:


> Hey check out my 3D printable cards I will be sending out to all that want them.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056616731&posted=1#post1056616731


 Nice job on them bc, definitely sent you a pm :thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

Maxtor said:


> Nice job on them bc, definitely sent you a pm :thumbs_up


Thanks!


----------



## gnat7

*RIP Shot stories*

I havn't heard from alot of you how it is going with your RIP Shots.
IF you have any questions feel free to contact me I know it is not the best time of the year to get out and shoot but we are looking forward to hearing your reports back.

Lets make this a great year for the RIP Archery team


Nat

You tune your bow 

Now tune yourself


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I will be picking your brain next week for sure at the ATA!!! Lovin this Rip Shot!!!!!!


----------



## Terps1

Yep me too....been out the last few days but to no deer in range. the gun season really did a number on the deer this year and its gettin hard to even see some let alone get in range so the RIPshot can rip an arrow at it. But i played with the adjustment straps a touch last week and now its a snug fit and makes the pin absolutely sit on the target. Im just in awe of how it gives me a surprise release as i squeeze those back muscles that the RIPshot emphasizes. Nat, you have got an awesome product and will RIP the industry with it. Thanks again for everything


----------



## rooster4l

Loving it more each day. Think that this is going to be a great succes for Nat. Thanks you did a great job building a very helpfull product.:beer:


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

Hay guys with avery one going to the ATAshow it is going to be to quite around here us guys that are that can not go are going to keep this going


----------



## Maxtor

Got to play with mine a bit more today and it's starting to fit to my arm nicer all the time. Just wish I had more shooting time right now


----------



## RIPelk

It only gets better.


----------



## z34mann

*kc shoot out*

any 1 goint to the kc shoot out


----------



## mombie

Sorry guys, haven't posted for awhile. Decided to order new limbs, string, cable and cam for the bow. Didn't see much reason to set up everything just to tear it down again.. It all came in yesterday, hopefully will set it up today and find out what everyone is raving about. Any ideas on how to set it up right the first time? haha Thanks


----------



## z34mann

*short*

don't go to short with it. keep your arm and wrist straight when your finger is on the trigger


----------



## MICCOX

Well the Ripshot and I are on the way to the range it sound like it could be a good day time to shoot some longer yard I will give a report when I get back


----------



## Terps1

anyone goin to the Sportsman show (Harrisburg) in 1st week of February?


----------



## MICCOX

Well to day whet dorn good the Ripshot work well 50 & 60 yards shooting 4 inch groups I thank I could shorten my draw a little I will call Nat and talk with him first


----------



## Terps1

great shooting....top of the morning


----------



## bcbow1971

MICCOX said:


> Well to day whet dorn good the Ripshot work well 50 & 60 yards shooting 4 inch groups I thank I could shorten my draw a little I will call Nat and talk with him first


Good shooting.....I need to get outside but the blowing 20 degree temps have forced me inside!!! LOL


----------



## MICCOX

Yes we have had the cold for the last 2 weeks but it was in the high 40s and I took advanage of the warm wether


----------



## z34mann

*ata*

:thumbs_upgood luck nat at the ata show


----------



## Maxtor

z34mann said:


> :thumbs_upgood luck nat at the ata show



Ya, good luck Nat. Atkins Archery from my area just told me that he plans on coming to see you while he's at the show...


----------



## MICCOX

Well good luck at the ATA show wish you have agreat week Nat


----------



## gnat7

*thanks*

Crazy day today getting everything ready to go. If my wife knew I was taking the time to do this she would be after me with a whip.
Packing for us and all the kids hope we don't forget somthing. We have to drop the kids off at three diffrent places spread them out.

I am excited about the ATA show hope to see some of you there.

Nat

RIP IT UP


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I am packing as we speek.....then off to a night class....CISCO class......

What time u getting in Nat? I will be there around 11am tomorrow.


----------



## gnat7

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah I am packing as we speek.....then off to a night class....CISCO class......
> 
> What time u getting in Nat? I will be there around 11am tomorrow.


we get to the airport aroun 9 got to set up for innovations with outtech around 12:30 shure we will see you tomorrow got to go.


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## rooster4l

shot mine for a while this morning and it is geting better. I think I maybe to short on the sling. I am bending my wrist a little and it seems abit odd. over all it is great groups starting to shrink and form is really getting better.


----------



## Terps1

sounds like everyone is really steppin up their game/skill with the ripshot. thats what its all about tuning yourself and lettin it rip the X's. congrats to all with their recent successes, the late season is practically non-existent for me and its gettin to the point to start preparing for the 3d and spring turkey seasons...cant wait to get some feathers-a-flying with the RIPshot and drilling the foam as well. TTT for the evening.


----------



## MICCOX

Good night form Colorado


----------



## z34mann

*staff*

:thumbs_upi ;have been a part of several shooting staffs, and this is by far and away the best i have been on. nat and monica are always right there to help, and are always in contact with us. thanks and f after the ata show is over nat, i ll be calling to talk to you some more. thanks again for all you do:thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

Say it is going to be every quite here tell the ATA show is over so it is going to be up to us to keep RipShot on top


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## Terps1

been sick all day in bed, but finally managed to do some AT surfing, ttt for the night, and lets kick it off for the ATA show that starts today/tomorrow (depending on time zone). Nat and the crew will be representing RIP Archery there, so the rest will do it on here.

You Tune Your Bow, Now Tune Yourself

Lets RIP it up in '010


----------



## z34mann

*rip*

rip your way to the top


----------



## cbright

Sorry I haven't posted for awhile, I have been pretty busy at work. So it seems like everyone is doing really well with there Rip Shot. I got mine in the mail last week and I am just finding the time to get it all set up. Do you guys have any sugestions on what to do or not to do. Iam installing a Scott Sabertooth on it tonight and am going to try to do some shooting this week and alittle hunting this weekend(population management at a local park in my area, open until the end of the month) I will post some more in the next couple of days to let you all know how it is going.

Back to the top


----------



## z34mann

*my tips*



cbright said:


> Sorry I haven't posted for awhile, I have been pretty busy at work. So it seems like everyone is doing really well with there Rip Shot. I got mine in the mail last week and I am just finding the time to get it all set up. Do you guys have any sugestions on what to do or not to do. Iam installing a Scott Sabertooth on it tonight and am going to try to do some shooting this week and alittle hunting this weekend(population management at a local park in my area, open until the end of the month) I will post some more in the next couple of days to let you all know how it is going.
> 
> Back to the top


first tip don't make it to short, make sure your arm and wrist is straight, 2. a little adjusting makes worlds of difference, don't be affraid to adjust a little more. i found that makeing the strap that goes infront of your elbow, a little longer it has help prevent it from moving around. have fun and enjoy.


----------



## cbright

z34mann said:


> first tip don't make it to short, make sure your arm and wrist is straight, 2. a little adjusting makes worlds of difference, don't be affraid to adjust a little more. i found that makeing the strap that goes infront of your elbow, a little longer it has help prevent it from moving around. have fun and enjoy.


Thanks for the info, I can't wait to start playing with it.


----------



## Terps1

yea definately play with the adjustments and get the forearm straight as possible while minimizing movement and gap at the elbow. im still playin with mine to get it right but im close. i actually just got my vlock strap in from tru ball the other day and will make a vid of settin it up and shootin it tomorrow as the weather is not goin to be near 0 degrees. FYI the release i will be using will be a discontinued model called the tru ball pinky extreme a model similar to the chappy boss but with a pinky trigger as opposed to the thumb trigger.


----------



## Maxtor

Hey Terps

Believe it was you that showed the pic of you putting your Carter Evolution on your RIPShot. Did you find that that style of release took away the purpose of the RIPShot?

I found last night, that because you have to hold the Carter Evolution in your hand, that it didn't really allow the RIPShot to work the way it is suppose too. Just seemed like you were still holding the bow back with the hand and forearm instead of the RIPShot itself. Did you find that as well?


----------



## bcbow1971

Maxtor, after talking to Nat at the ATA show and seeing all his setups and learning the proper technique from the master I can tell u that ANY release can be attached. Nat had a whole style back tension attached to the RipShot and he even was at full draw with no hand on the release at all and the just slid fingures through hole and on release and with the pullin of back muscles it released it. I helped him demonstrate the RipShot at the Outtech Innovations show and learned a lot from him and was amazed about how pumped Nat was and able to demontrate and inform as all the people that came by the booth. Monica is as knowledgable and demonstrates the RipShot almost as well as Nat. 
I want to thank Nat and Monica and Tim for the oppertunity to help promote the RipShot and demonstrate it to soo many people and its was nice meeting them and look forward to the future and growth of this awsome product!!!

I had to leave the ATA show for a family emergency on the first day so I only was able to spend a few hours with Nat. But what a awsome experience that was.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maxtor

Hey BC

Glad to hear you enjoyed the show and sorry you had to leave. Hope the family emergency wasn't anything serious and all is well again.

So, for the back tension release, he just had the one finger through the hole of the release and that was it? Well, back to the drawing board then because I haven't given up on that release yet. I think I still have to work on which spring to use in the release as well. 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Terps1

Maxtor said:


> Hey Terps
> 
> Believe it was you that showed the pic of you putting your Carter Evolution on your RIPShot. Did you find that that style of release took away the purpose of the RIPShot?
> 
> I found last night, that because you have to hold the Carter Evolution in your hand, that it didn't really allow the RIPShot to work the way it is suppose too. Just seemed like you were still holding the bow back with the hand and forearm instead of the RIPShot itself. Did you find that as well?


The evo didnt really take away the entire purpose of the RIPshot. By that I mean drawing the bow, yes, it does take a little away because you have to hold the safety until you get back to full draw. But once ya get their and ya let go of the safety, you can just let go and pull with the RIPshot and back muscles to execute the shot. Granted i do have the evo set rather heavy over my holding weight but yea once you're at full draw just pull through. 

If i can get my camera to work i'll get a vid of me shooting it and showing how i did it.


----------



## Maxtor

Like I said, I think I still need to play around with the spring adjustment in my Evo because I'm going crosseyed from pulling and sometimes it just doesn't fire.....lol

Think I'll try one of the lighter springs in it and see how that goes


----------



## z34mann

*hate that*



Maxtor said:


> Like I said, I think I still need to play around with the spring adjustment in my Evo because I'm going crosseyed from pulling and sometimes it just doesn't fire.....lol
> 
> Think I'll try one of the lighter springs in it and see how that goes


man i hate that


----------



## bcbow1971

That is why I prefer a standard index finger release. Nat has one similar to mine on his and once you figure the technique out it is ON!!!!! LOL


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

I have been adjusting my peep some, I noticed that with my ripshot I need to adjust my peep for a more natural feel. Edpecially with a high elbow like Nat showed me and dempnstrates.

I bet Nat and Monica are going to be wore out and I am sure Nat will be or already has no voice after all the talking he has done the past three days and today. I can't wait to see how it went and hope Tim had fun as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Terps1

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

Well Nat Ihope the show what well and you got a lot of orders


----------



## MICCOX

Goog day Rip shot team hope avery thang is going well Nat hope the ATA Show what great for you


----------



## WI BowFish

soory i havnt been on here in awhile ive been busy, ive been breaking in the ripshot every chance i got, might go out on sunday bowfishing so i might bring it along and give it a try, i just dont want it smelling like fish for bowseasen lol


----------



## mombie

WI BowFish said:


> soory i havnt been on here in awhile ive been busy, ive been breaking in the ripshot every chance i got, might go out on sunday bowfishing so i might bring it along and give it a try, i just dont want it smelling like fish for bowseasen lol [/QUOTE
> Along with a gut pile smell, carp and gar blood is the best smell in the world. Cannot wait for the spawn to begin here in Illinois.
> Been working with my Ripshot, but having a hard time keeping a straight wrist and higher than normal elbow. I am sure it will take some time and playing, but I have plenty of that haha.


----------



## camoman73

I just returned home from the ATA show. Rip archery was a big hit at the show. I enjoyed meeting gnat, and if just by pure luck. I shot the pse vendetta xl using my ripshot. Very nice bow by the way. But fiirst shot im thinking wow this bow is nice, Second shot at the ata show Smack robinhooded the first arrow. I was like did that Realy just happen?
Yep it did, rip shot rocks!


----------



## CardiacKid74

ATA mini-post review. 

Hey guys-gals I'm Tim, I worked with Nat and Monica in the RIP booth thru the ATA show. I have to say that the RIP Shot is for real. It DOES improve accuracy by making you hold steadier, longer draws of over 3 minutes with ease. It makes you have correct form. It make you use the same consistent anchor point shot after shot after shot. If your at all skeptical please contact Larry Wise author of many archery books on form and tuning. He now has one and will incorperate the RIP Shot in his coaching program. Ask M.J. Rogers coach with the NFAA and Easton foundation he now has one and is incorperating it in their coaching program. I'm so glad I can be part of the RIP Archery company on the pro staff. This product is going chance many archers for the better. And to will soon see how the RIP Shot will change some archers lives for the better. 

I will post more later. 

If your thinking about buying a RIP Shot please do so you won't regret it!


----------



## Maxtor

Hello Cardiac.....

I'm not really surprised by the outcome the RIPShot had at the show. Every once in a while, a product comes along that you can almost tell by first glance that it will be one that will do very well. I knew that about the RIPShot, that's why I wanted to be a part of the team. I also knew that I could get the word out in my area about this thing and how great it works, and that will happen very shortly as our 3D season is only about a month away from kicking off. 

I worked more with mine today, which included going to a completely different spring in my back tension release. Went out in the garage for a while and shot quite a few arrows with my RIPShot and really believe that I now have it dialed in. Practice, practice, practice is what I'll be doing!! 

Congrats to Nat and whoever else is behind the design of the RIPShot. I think you have achieved what you set out to do at the very beginning of all this!!


----------



## Terps1

Practice with the RIPshot is really just an enjoyment for me. I feel the utmost confidence when i slip it on my arm. The stability at full draw, the activation of my rhomboids during the draw and at shot execution and of course the accuracy improvement is just a few benefits to mention. With first hand experience of Larry Wise's coaching and CORE Archery concepts, the RIPshot is the real deal when it comes to creating proper form and technique. 

Cardiac, its great to hear that the RIPshot had such an impact at the ATA on the coaches of high reputations/experience. With praises from all archers of all abilities, really will help propel the RIPshot and RIP Archery throughout the industry. 

Congratulations RIP Archery for the 2010 ATA Show success.


----------



## z34mann

*love*

im still in love with mine


----------



## bcbow1971

CardiacKid74 said:


> ATA mini-post review.
> 
> Hey guys-gals I'm Tim, I worked with Nat and Monica in the RIP booth thru the ATA show. I have to say that the RIP Shot is for real. It DOES improve accuracy by making you hold steadier, longer draws of over 3 minutes with ease. It makes you have correct form. It make you use the same consistent anchor point shot after shot after shot. If your at all skeptical please contact Larry Wise author of many archery books on form and tuning. He now has one and will incorperate the RIP Shot in his coaching program. Ask M.J. Rogers coach with the NFAA and Easton foundation he now has one and is incorperating it in their coaching program. I'm so glad I can be part of the RIP Archery company on the pro staff. This product is going chance many archers for the better. And to will soon see how the RIP Shot will change some archers lives for the better.
> 
> I will post more later.
> 
> If your thinking about buying a RIP Shot please do so you won't regret it!


Tim it was nice meeting you and working with you the short time I was able to be there. My wife is doing better and I sure wish I could have stayed the whole time but my family comes first. I know you all had a good time but I am sure you guys were as busy as can be!! Hope to meet up with you again!!!

BTW Shot my RipShot alot today and lovin it!!!!


----------



## RIPelk

Great stuff guys. Glad you had a good time. Camoman quit aiming at the same spot. You are lucky that wasn't you're arrow lol.


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is me this afternoon shooting with my RipShot!!!


----------



## camoman73

Hey i was the other staff member one of you at the booth met. who might that be here?


----------



## MICCOX

Say Brain you and the RipShot look good


----------



## bcbow1971

camoman73 said:


> Hey i was the other staff member one of you at the booth met. who might that be here?


I think I met you quickly. 



MICCOX said:


> Say Brain you and the RipShot look good


Thanks man!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Was great meeting you. Glad to hear your wife is doing better. Show was busy and I tweaked my back Tuesday night. I was hurting in the booth on Wednesday and felt better the rest of the show. It was awesome having Larry Wise and M.J. Rogers there during the week. Getting form and mechanics pointers from those two guys was humbling for sure. Nice to know I have had decent form over the years and just needed a little fine tuning here and there to get it just right... 

It was funny trying to do a sales pitch to Larry about back tension prior to knowing who he was. As I told him after finding out, its like preaching to the preacher...lol




bcbow1971 said:


> Tim it was nice meeting you and working with you the short time I was able to be there. My wife is doing better and I sure wish I could have stayed the whole time but my family comes first. I know you all had a good time but I am sure you guys were as busy as can be!! Hope to meet up with you again!!!
> 
> BTW Shot my RipShot alot today and lovin it!!!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

I met quite a few guys there. Rattler grips, 5 rivers and some others...




camoman73 said:


> Hey i was the other staff member one of you at the booth met. who might that be here?


----------



## CardiacKid74

Had a great time for sure. Your brother is one of a kind! He and Monica are great people. Hope we ca nall get together again soon. WOuld hate to have to wait till next ATA. Maybe an elk hunt next season? ALthough I could never keep up with Nat. He walks faster than I run.....




RIPelk said:


> Great stuff guys. Glad you had a good time. Camoman quit aiming at the same spot. You are lucky that wasn't you're arrow lol.


----------



## Terps1

CardiacKid74 said:


> Was great meeting you. Glad to hear your wife is doing better. Show was busy and I tweaked my back Tuesday night. I was hurting in the booth on Wednesday and felt better the rest of the show. It was awesome having Larry Wise and M.J. Rogers there during the week. Getting form and mechanics pointers from those two guys was humbling for sure. Nice to know I have had decent form over the years and just needed a little fine tuning here and there to get it just right...
> 
> It was funny trying to do a sales pitch to Larry about back tension prior to knowing who he was. As I told him after finding out, its like preaching to the preacher...lol


haha thats awesome, sounds like a great time.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning form Colorado RipShot team looks like it is going to be a great day to be out side to shoot the Rip shoot it just gets better avery day I pick it up


----------



## Terps1

RIPshot to the top...


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

I just picked up my RIPshot at the ATA show. I am extremely EXCITED! 

I slipped at work and landed on my right wrist over a year and a half ago. I was in a cast from April to the end of May. I have been almost 8 months of not lifting pushing or pulling anything. In November I set up one of my 82nd Airbornes I could only draw 38 pounds with it. I have wrist pain when I shoot. I still need to have surgery on my wrist, but my doctor said shooting wasn't going to make it any worse at this point. I shot about 20 arrows last week and I was hurting for sure. 

I met up with Nat and Monica at the ATA show. I had heard about a device that would allow me to draw my bow without using my wrist; I never guessed I would meet the owners at the show this year. Nat and I headed over to the shooting lanes, so I could try out the RIPshot. I shot 20 arrows, and my wrist did not bother me one bit! I am pumped to be using the RIPshot. I was able to draw a 45 pound bow at the ATA show, and my hand didn't even have to be involved while drawing! 

The RIPshot is going to get me back in my game sooner! and keep my form up to par too!

I will have to get some photos up sometime soon.


----------



## Terps1

Its great to hear that the RIPshot was a big success for you. It really does wonders, and i'm glad to hear that its helping you overcome the wrist pain and get ya back to shooting with more draw weight. it really does work for all archers and thank you for evaluation.


----------



## z34mann

*got out*

me and the rip took a little road trip to shoot a 450 round. I cannot give any raving success, but not by fault of the rip, i was in a funk and just didn't seem to get out of it. Came home was getting ready to head to work got a call from the boss, and my semi was still in the shop so this allowed me to shoot league tonight. I went and shot my all time high league score, 347. on 5 spot target. I have shot higher scores in practice but not in league. I had a major brain fart or i would have really blown it out of the water. I am resisting success i guess lol. I am still loving it, it is great tool, if i could just get out of the way. hoping to shoot the kc pro am this weekend.


----------



## MICCOX

I am glad that avery one is having great luck with there RipShots so this belongs ontop


----------



## bcbow1971

Ms.Sapphire said:


> I just picked up my RIPshot at the ATA show. I am extremely EXCITED!
> 
> I slipped at work and landed on my right wrist over a year and a half ago. I was in a cast from April to the end of May. I have been almost 8 months of not lifting pushing or pulling anything. In November I set up one of my 82nd Airbornes I could only draw 38 pounds with it. I have wrist pain when I shoot. I still need to have surgery on my wrist, but my doctor said shooting wasn't going to make it any worse at this point. I shot about 20 arrows last week and I was hurting for sure.
> 
> I met up with Nat and Monica at the ATA show. I had heard about a device that would allow me to draw my bow without using my wrist; I never guessed I would meet the owners at the show this year. Nat and I headed over to the shooting lanes, so I could try out the RIPshot. I shot 20 arrows, and my wrist did not bother me one bit! I am pumped to be using the RIPshot. I was able to draw a 45 pound bow at the ATA show, and my hand didn't even have to be involved while drawing!
> 
> The RIPshot is going to get me back in my game sooner! and keep my form up to par too!
> 
> I will have to get some photos up sometime soon.



Glad u had a chance to meet Nat, he is a great person and super knowledgable about his product and back tension. This is his why he invented it, to help out with someone that he knows that could not use a regular release as well. Looking forward to seeing the pictures.



z34mann said:


> me and the rip took a little road trip to shoot a 450 round. I cannot give any raving success, but not by fault of the rip, i was in a funk and just didn't seem to get out of it. Came home was getting ready to head to work got a call from the boss, and my semi was still in the shop so this allowed me to shoot league tonight. I went and shot my all time high league score, 347. on 5 spot target. I have shot higher scores in practice but not in league. I had a major brain fart or i would have really blown it out of the water. I am resisting success i guess lol. I am still loving it, it is great tool, if i could just get out of the way. hoping to shoot the kc pro am this weekend.


Well we all have brain farts!! Keep shootin and just remember to relax and have fun!!! Competition can be hard but the more competitions you shoot the easier it can be.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Brain we sure hang out in the same places but that is great we can keep thangs going that way you have agreat day


----------



## z34mann

*favor*

can you'll do me a favor and go to the regional section (northern) and look up a post called trophys and let me know what you think


----------



## camoman73

TTT for the RIP SHOT!


----------



## featherlite

*thumb trigger*



Terps1 said:


> yea definately play with the adjustments and get the forearm straight as possible while minimizing movement and gap at the elbow. im still playin with mine to get it right but im close. i actually just got my vlock strap in from tru ball the other day and will make a vid of settin it up and shootin it tomorrow as the weather is not goin to be near 0 degrees. FYI the release i will be using will be a discontinued model called the tru ball pinky extreme a model similar to the chappy boss but with a pinky trigger as opposed to the thumb trigger.


how is that working for you I have a chappy i want to use thumb trigger thanks


----------



## Terps1

its working okay, just working on the whole straight wrist orientation. The rain kinda put a damper on my shooting yesterday, but im free tomorrow afternoon so i'll post more info (pics and the vid im workin on then). in case you're wondering the v-lock that i got was just the real basic lanyard version because I talked to Nat and he said the rope is the only part ya need to connect to the RIPshot. But its really simple to install. I got mine straight from Tru Ball (~ $20 including shipping)


----------



## John316

Tomorrow morning I hope to finally get out in the field with the ripshot...I wanted to get out today but when I was practicing on Friday evening my arrow rest broke so I picked up a new one on Saturday after work...I had to work again Sunday plus it rained all day so I had to install the new rest and shoot it in today.

I have off tomorrow and Wednesday and the weather forecast looks good so I hope get a little hunting in.


----------



## z34mann

*pros*

I have had several pro's ask bout my rip shot. they see the benifit of it without using it, that is the best endorsement i know of.


----------



## MICCOX

Good luck on the hunting hope the RipShot works wall for you


----------



## John316

Ripshot success!!...not a big un but the landowner wants deer killed and it was the only one that gave me a shot. I was hunting off the ground and shot her at 27 yards....when I drawed back she spotted the movement but with the ripshot I just held back at full draw until she relaxed...it almost seemed unfair 

So I guess you could say as far as my field test goes I give the ripshot a big :thumbs_up


----------



## z34mann

*good*

great to hear


----------



## bcbow1971

John316 said:


> Ripshot success!!...not a big un but the landowner wants deer killed and it was the only one that gave me a shot. I was hunting off the ground and shot her at 27 yards....when I drawed back she spotted the movement but with the ripshot I just held back at full draw until she relaxed...it almost seemed unfair
> 
> So I guess you could say as far as my field test goes I give the ripshot a big :thumbs_up


Congrats!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is a picture of me shooting with my Rip Shot


----------



## RIPelk

Sweet poster.


----------



## Terps1

John, way to go with the RIPshot take down congrats.

Brian, thats a really cool poster.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah a buddy of mine made it for me.....


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is my Rip Shot Poster thanks to Pete!!!


----------



## asa1485

Looks good there Brian.:shade:


----------



## John316

Thanks for all the congrats 

Hey Terps1...I changed my avatar to help cheer on the Terps since the acc season is under way....wadda think?


----------



## Terps1

John316 said:


> Thanks for all the congrats
> 
> Hey Terps1...I changed my avatar to help cheer on the Terps since the acc season is under way....wadda think?


Thats awesome thanks for the support, we need all we can get the way the Terps are playing lately. Vasquez is gotta have some better shot selections and we might be able to hang with Duke. 

Again congrats on the deer, i am having no luck even seeing deer on stand, gun season really just eliminated a large part of the local population. We have a nursery nearby the farm ive been hunting that an employee claimed 70 plus deer were taken this year, so the ones i do see are usually the ones i jump up, but more often than not, its a strikeout each time on stand.

I didnt get a chance to shoot today as Im doing some side work, but tomorrow im off all day so i'll get that whole Tru-Ball V-Lock/RIPshot combo working, for those interested.


----------



## z34mann

*archerylessonsonline and rip shot*

adam from archerylessonsonline is getting a rip to try out , i cannot wait to read his review on this. if any of you need any archery tips go to him, he charges 13.95 a month and gives alot of help great detail, pics and video to help you, and answers all the ??? i have ever given him.


----------



## scarn150

Been out of the loop for a little while but it sounds like the ATA went well. As a few know, I'll be down from shooting for awhile but in a few weeks, I'll still be visiting my local shoots and leagues and will have people trying out the RIP.

Here's a quick pic of why I'm out of shooting for awhile.










By far the most painful surgery I have ever had!!


----------



## bcbow1971

scarn150 said:


> Been out of the loop for a little while but it sounds like the ATA went well. As a few know, I'll be down from shooting for awhile but in a few weeks, I'll still be visiting my local shoots and leagues and will have people trying out the RIP.
> 
> Here's a quick pic of why I'm out of shooting for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By far the most painful surgery I have ever had!!


Dang bro what surgery did u have? I have a bum shoulder and I try and do what I can not to make it worse and avoid surgery. I think the RipShot is helping save it!!!


----------



## John316

scarn150 said:


> Been out of the loop for a little while but it sounds like the ATA went well. As a few know, I'll be down from shooting for awhile but in a few weeks, I'll still be visiting my local shoots and leagues and will have people trying out the RIP.
> 
> Here's a quick pic of why I'm out of shooting for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By far the most painful surgery I have ever had!!


Dag gone...it hurts just looking at that...I hope you heal quickly


----------



## asa1485




----------



## MICCOX

There is a bump for Nt and the great RIPSHOT Team


----------



## bcbow1971

ttt


----------



## scarn150

bcbow1971 said:


> Dang bro what surgery did u have? I have a bum shoulder and I try and do what I can not to make it worse and avoid surgery. I think the RipShot is helping save it!!!


This is actually the second surgery I have had on this Shoulder in less than 6 months. I had arthroscopy in July '09 so that I could get thru bow season. 

This surgery was pretty much a total shoulder rebuild. I had a Copeland Implant put in. Google it to see a picture but it is a metal cap that goes over the humerous (ball of the upper arm bone). The doctor then took a meniscus (knee cartilage) from a cadaver (dead person) and cut that to the size of my Glenoid (socket the humerous rotates in) and then sewed that in. My Subscapularis muscle had to be taken off the bone so they drilled a bunch of holes in the bone and then reattached that. Took about 3 hours. Recovery is quicker than you'd think if the rehab is done corredtly. Should be able to shoot in about 5 months or so.

Bad thing is it won't last forever and I'll have to have a total shoulder replacement down the road. I will get to give some great reviews on how the RIP Shot works for really bad shoulders thou :teeth:

p.s. This took forever to type with one hand


----------



## bcbow1971

scarn150 said:


> This is actually the second surgery I have had on this Shoulder in less than 6 months. I had arthroscopy in July '09 so that I could get thru bow season.
> 
> This surgery was pretty much a total shoulder rebuild. I had a Copeland Implant put in. Google it to see a picture but it is a metal cap that goes over the humerous (ball of the upper arm bone). The doctor then took a meniscus (knee cartilage) from a cadaver (dead person) and cut that to the size of my Glenoid (socket the humerous rotates in) and then sewed that in. My Subscapularis muscle had to be taken off the bone so they drilled a bunch of holes in the bone and then reattached that. Took about 3 hours. Recovery is quicker than you'd think if the rehab is done corredtly. Should be able to shoot in about 5 months or so.
> 
> Bad thing is it won't last forever and I'll have to have a total shoulder replacement down the road. I will get to give some great reviews on how the RIP Shot works for really bad shoulders thou :teeth:
> 
> p.s. This took forever to type with one hand


Dang bro sounds rough sorry to make u type so much!!! I know that the RipShot will be just for u when your healed!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Great video review with Nat and Monica at the ATA show here!!!!

http://www.pronghornproductions.net/pronghornproductionstv.htm


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

First time shooting the RIPshot. 


WOW, I love it.


----------



## CardiacKid74

bcbow1971 said:


> Great video review with Nat and Monica at the ATA show here!!!!
> 
> http://www.pronghornproductions.net/pronghornproductionstv.htm


Thats funny. When they interviewed Nat it was tear down time and Monica and I were hiding behind the RIP banner..... It was hard to not give Nat rabbit ears......


----------



## bcbow1971

Ms.Sapphire said:


> First time shooting the RIPshot.
> 
> 
> WOW, I love it.


Good form, are you using all back tension? How does it feel after the injury you had? Also i sthe neoprene sleeve on you r elbow for the injury or comfort? That is a good idea to use to help keep everything nice and snug and not slip.


----------



## Terps1

bump.

Ms.Sapphire that is awesome that you are enjoying the RIPshot. It looks very comfortable for you and your form is great. Thank you for the review


----------



## Terps1

ttt.


----------



## MICCOX

Going back to the top


----------



## bcbow1971

TTT for my first 3D shoot with the RipShot!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Good luck Brain hope you a the Ripshot and the HR do well


----------



## Maxtor

Getting ready to purchase one for my wife. She's got very bad tennis elbow and because of her job, it never really goes away. So, hopefully now with one of these, she can get back out to more shoots with me!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Terps1

Hey Brian, i hope the shoot went well for ya, let us know how that RIPshot did for ya.


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

bcbow1971 said:


> Good form, are you using all back tension? How does it feel after the injury you had? Also i sthe neoprene sleeve on you r elbow for the injury or comfort? That is a good idea to use to help keep everything nice and snug and not slip.


Yes on the back tension. Feels pretty good. My wrist is very painful, so being able to shoot without it really being involved is awesome. 

The sleeve was originally bought for compression (I also have lateral epicondylitis). I have found that my sleeve is very comfortable under the RIPshot. It's not neoprene, but a spandex type of sleeve. It keeps the RIPshot snug, and it keeps my arm warm....

BTW if you have tennis elbow or anything of the sort, go with a compression sleeve NOT one of the small "tennis elbow" bands. The small bands pinch your radial ulnar nerve and can cause major damage over time to that nerve. First thing I learned from my doctor and at hand therapy.


----------



## Framer

hey Nat and Monica ,

I just wanted to thank you both for selecting me for your shooting staff, I've had my Rip Shot a little more than a week now . When I first put it on and tried drawing my bow it felt a little strange but after 3 sessions things are feeling quite comfortable.

I'm very excited about what its doing for me, target panic has plagued me for a few years now and I've been slowly drifting away from shooting my compound. So far with the Rip Shot Ive been concentrating on my form and release and not worring about where the arrow hits. It took a little bit to get the feel for a clean release and I still have some work to do but I'll say this when I get a good one it feels great!!!!

Think I'll head down to the basement for another session

Nat Thanks for the tips when we talked on the phone , I connsidered myself a decent shot in the past . I think this is going to get me back where I want to be


----------



## bcbow1971

Terps1 said:


> Hey Brian, i hope the shoot went well for ya, let us know how that RIPshot did for ya.


Well I shot ok, could have been better, but that was no ones fault but my own. I shot 310 out of 360 for my first shoot of the year. The leader when I left was a 320. The Rip SHot worked great and had a few eyeballs and questions on it. 

Here is me getting ready to shoot and taking another look at the range again at full draw.....the RipShot allows you to hold a long time!!!!


----------



## z34mann

*kc pro am*

went to the kc pro am today, shot my best pro am score ever today, shot 346. and had a many of folks ask me bout that thing on my arm(rip shot)


----------



## japple

isnt it indoor season? lol!! keep up the good shooting guys!


----------



## bcbow1971

Terps1 said:


> Hey Brian, i hope the shoot went well for ya, let us know how that RIPshot did for ya.





japple said:


> isnt it indoor season? lol!! keep up the good shooting guys!


Well it was close to 60degrees today so outdoor was nice!


----------



## japple

I wish we could shoot outside this time of year! much more fun!


----------



## Terps1

way to go Brian, that looks like a lot of fun.

This will be my first year doing 3D so im excited. I cant wait to get that RIPshot out there, was out practicing today in the nice weather and had fun hitting that quarter size dot at 40 yds. RIPshot has really made me scared to shoot groups.:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I needed to practice my yard judging ability and shoot out to 40 yards more...cause most shots were 30-35 in my class. 

I have yet to shoot my Victory X-Ringers in groups, I just shoot seperate spots.


----------



## Maxtor

Morning bump for the rip team :beer:


----------



## z34mann

*kc shoot out*

i answered alot more ????? on day 2, every1 wants to know what that thing is on my arm lol


----------



## RIPelk

Are they good questions? Hopefully everyone is wanting one.


----------



## cbright

*Rip shot*

Went out to the club house last night and shot for about 3 hours, man am I sore lol. Went fairly well, still have some bugs to work out of it and a few more adjustments and I will be all set. We have a outdoor 32 target 3d shoot coming up this weekend and you can bet me and my Rip Shot will be there. I will try to get some pics and let you know how it goes. TTT for a great new product and a awesome staff


----------



## Terps1

Can't let this fall from the top... 

I'm loving the feel of the RIPshot. Its really helped me train myself to get in to proper form and my back muscles are much stronger my 70 lb bow is nothing to draw now. After shooting the other I am much more confident in my shot. I even shot with my bt release and my form/execution are extremely consistent as I have gotten rid of any arm tension. Great product and awesome staff.


----------



## kennie

will be sending my contract back in this week. cant wait to get mine....


----------



## z34mann

*great stuff*



kennie said:


> will be sending my contract back in this week. cant wait to get mine....


this is some good stuff


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top for the night


----------



## z34mann

*intrest*



RIPelk said:


> Are they good questions? Hopefully everyone is wanting one.


i had alot of intrest, some good ? bout back tension.


----------



## Okie101

Hey bcbow...I broke down a bought one....supposed to get it Friday....


----------



## bcbow1971

Okie101 said:


> Hey bcbow...I broke down a bought one....supposed to get it Friday....


Cool You wont be dissapointed!!!


----------



## Terps1

Ttt.


----------



## RIPelk

Carter. Backstrap works amazing with the rip shot


----------



## CardiacKid74

RIPelk said:


> Carter. Backstrap works amazing with the rip shot


Did you guys get it dialed in? Nat was super excited when he got it at the show. It seemed like a awesome combo!


----------



## bcbow1971

Been messing with my setup on my bow tonight. I realized that if I moved my peep down some it would allow me to get my release elbow up higher like needed and felt more comfortable. I will try and post pics tomorrow night.


----------



## Terps1

*Backstrap*

im going to have to look into the backstrap as another head for the RIPshot...i have the Tru Ball handle on there now and it works really well, but im thinking for turkey im gonna need one that doesnt have a red gleam to it, otherwise those wiley birds are gonna pick me off. alright im going AT classified cruising for the backstrap...bbl


Hey Brian, did you have to re-serve in your peep? Im gettin into doin my own bow work and i was curious if i need to lower my peep to get a better elbow angle am i going to need to re-serve my peep in? Thanks


----------



## 5 Rivers

CardiacKid74 said:


> I met quite a few guys there. Rattler grips, 5 rivers and some others...


Hey Tim, it was good to meet you working the RIP Shot booth with Nat and Monica at the ATA. The RIP Shot sure generated a lot of buzz at the ATA and for good reason, improved form and accuracy. Nat did a great job explaining the benefits of it.
I've been busy flying and off on my next hunt........................
And a BIG THANKS for the ride to the airport.

Randy


----------



## RIPelk

The carter backstrap is great once you get the right springs in for yourself. The reason it is so awesome is your hand is no longer a part of the shot, just your back muscles. At full draw you just put those back muscles to use and there goes a perfect form shot.


----------



## MICCOX

Say RIPELK what soring did you and Nat whose


----------



## bcbow1971

RIPelk said:


> The carter backstrap is great once you get the right springs in for yourself. The reason it is so awesome is your hand is no longer a part of the shot, just your back muscles. At full draw you just put those back muscles to use and there goes a perfect form shot.


Yeah that is what I do with my Scott Release as well. I adjust the setscrew to make the trigger where I like it and once I get it pulled back lay my finger at the trigger and squeeze the back and allow the elbow to come back and it drags the finger across the trigger and bam it goes off and almost scares you....lol....but for most that are not used to the unanticipated release or trigger pull on rifles that supprise you its something new. But that is what make you more consistant and allows you to just concentrate on the alignemnt of your pins and the target.


----------



## CardiacKid74

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah that is what I do with my Scott Release as well. I adjust the setscrew to make the trigger where I like it and once I get it pulled back lay my finger at the trigger and squeeze the back and allow the elbow to come back and it drags the finger across the trigger and bam it goes off and almost scares you....lol....but for most that are not used to the unanticipated release or trigger pull on rifles that supprise you its something new. But that is what make you more consistant and allows you to just concentrate on the alignemnt of your pins and the target.


Yeah but with the Carter you dont pull a trigger. you just have to pull back on the release and it lets go. Somewho it knows when your drawing and when you pull back at full draw to release your arrow.. Its amazing!


----------



## CardiacKid74

5 Rivers said:


> Hey Tim, it was good to meet you working the RIP Shot booth with Nat and Monica at the ATA. The RIP Shot sure generated a lot of buzz at the ATA and for good reason, improved form and accuracy. Nat did a great job explaining the benefits of it.
> I've been busy flying and off on my next hunt........................
> And a BIG THANKS for the ride to the airport.
> 
> Randy


Hey Randy! Glad to here you made it back to Alaska safe and sound. I will find a way to make it up there! I dont care if its for Fly Fishing for Salmon or hunting for whatever... No problem on the ride to the airport wish we could of hung out some more for sure...

Tim


----------



## bcbow1971

I see, I was thinking of another release. So you pull the safety and and you pull your back muscles together it relaxes your finger on the safety/trigger and it fires.....is that right? May have to look at it as well.......but man thats HIGH $


----------



## Maxtor

I know now that I have the proper spring in my Carter Evolution, that I'm really liking it on my RIPShot. Keep in mind, that I am brand new to a back tension release. So, I'm learning the back tension release, the RIPShot, and target scopes all at once :wink: Maybe too much at all once but I love a challenge. It's all coming together nicely though. 

Indoor 3D shoot this Sunday so we'll see what happens


----------



## Terps1

Maxtor said:


> I know now that I have the proper spring in my Carter Evolution, that I'm really liking it on my RIPShot. Keep in mind, that I am brand new to a back tension release. So, I'm learning the back tension release, the RIPShot, and target scopes all at once :wink: Maybe too much at all once but I love a challenge. It's all coming together nicely though.
> 
> Indoor 3D shoot this Sunday so we'll see what happens


Good luck at the shoot...ive been splashing in the classifieds trying to get into the target stuff but im gonna take it in stride. I cant wait for 3D around me, right now its only indoor spots because most of the indoor facilities arent big enough for 3d. 

How did ya connect your evo. did ya use the 3/8" strap?


----------



## Maxtor

Terps1 said:


> How did ya connect your evo. did ya use the 3/8" strap?



Yessir, I went according to a pic someone had posted here :wink: Oh, that was you....lol

Took a bit of adjusting this, and adjusting that, but I think I have it just right now


----------



## RIPelk

MICCOX said:


> Say RIPELK what soring did you and Nat whose


What the???? I don't understand


----------



## CardiacKid74

RIPelk said:


> What the???? I don't understand


Translation= what spring did you and Nat use..... I think.


----------



## Terps1

Maxtor said:


> Yessir, I went according to a pic someone had posted here :wink: Oh, that was you....lol
> 
> Took a bit of adjusting this, and adjusting that, but I think I have it just right now



awesome...im glad it worked for you. yea it does take some adjustments as its not the same as an index wrist release. its fun to shoot with thats for sure....i do like the RIPshot with a handle on it as switching back and forth with a bt release to check progress and execution is flawless.


----------



## ac777

Got my Rip shot today. Got it all adjusted and hooked up to my TRU ball Short n sweet. Haven't got to shoot with it yet, but drew back several times, and I like how it feels. It was a little different on the first try, but you adjust to it very quickly! Hoe to do some shooting with it next week.


----------



## z34mann

*enjoy*

enjoy it it will do wonders for you


----------



## Terps1

ac777 said:


> Got my Rip shot today. Got it all adjusted and hooked up to my TRU ball Short n sweet. Haven't got to shoot with it yet, but drew back several times, and I like how it feels. It was a little different on the first try, but you adjust to it very quickly! Hoe to do some shooting with it next week.


definately enjoy it...atleast until your breaking nocks and having to ordered more arrows :tongue:, oh yea dont forget the back soreness from shooting. Oh wait those are all the great things about the RIPshot. Have fun.


----------



## MICCOX

YES I MANT SPRING BUT I talk Nat to day so I konw which one he used


----------



## Maxtor

Good morning RIPShot Team!! She's a freezing cold one here this morning


----------



## bcbow1971

OK what is the big difference between the backstrap and the squeeze me........same price. I see the extra lever below the trigger lever.....I am not sure if its the safety. 

I am looking at the backstrap but the before I even think about ordering it I want to rule out the squeeze me......


----------



## gnat7

*backstrap*



bcbow1971 said:


> OK what is the big difference between the backstrap and the squeeze me........same price. I see the extra lever below the trigger lever.....I am not sure if its the safety.
> 
> I am looking at the backstrap but the before I even think about ordering it I want to rule out the squeeze me......


The backstrap the trigger is a safty once at full draw you let go and as you add tension the shot goes off. The squeeze me works the oppiste way you pull without the trigger and once at full draw you place your finger on the trigger and squeeze through untill the shot goes off. Wtih the RIP Shot and the backstrap once at full draw you dont even use your hand it is all back and your hand has nothing to do with the shot going off. Takes a little to get used to but there is no better way to learn to use your back IMO than with those two coupled together.


----------



## japple

gnat7 said:


> The backstrap the trigger is a safty once at full draw you let go and as you add tension the shot goes off. The squeeze me works the oppiste way you pull without the trigger and once at full draw you place your finger on the trigger and squeeze through untill the shot goes off. Wtih the RIP Shot and the backstrap once at full draw you dont even use your hand it is all back and your hand has nothing to do with the shot going off. Takes a little to get used to but there is no better way to learn to use your back IMO than with those two coupled together.


this is a very slick setup fellas! I set the ripshot up with a carter evo. last year and let me tell you "THAT IS A SURPRISE RELEASE"!


----------



## z34mann

*package*

i got my package nat thanks


----------



## bcbow1971

gnat7 said:


> The backstrap the trigger is a safty once at full draw you let go and as you add tension the shot goes off. The squeeze me works the oppiste way you pull without the trigger and once at full draw you place your finger on the trigger and squeeze through untill the shot goes off. Wtih the RIP Shot and the backstrap once at full draw you dont even use your hand it is all back and your hand has nothing to do with the shot going off. Takes a little to get used to but there is no better way to learn to use your back IMO than with those two coupled together.


Thanks Bro!!! That is the one I will be ordering ASAP!!! How have u been...I know busy as all get out I bet!!!


----------



## RIPelk

I was so scared the first couple shots using the backstrap lol. It was an eye opener on how much I need to practice my back tension.


----------



## gnat7

*Yea*



bcbow1971 said:


> Thanks Bro!!! That is the one I will be ordering ASAP!!! How have u been...I know busy as all get out I bet!!!


Yea real busy excited though we are stepping things up to the next level.
Looks as though the year to come will be a great year for RIP Archery.


----------



## Terps1

gnat7 said:


> Yea real busy excited though we are stepping things up to the next level.
> Looks as though the year to come will be a great year for RIP Archery.



thats awesome Nat, great to hear that. So i woke up to go shoot with the RIPshot and im about to take a step outside when snow hits me in the face from a gust of wind. Womp womp woooommp...Bummer, but it should end tonight so hopefully tomorrow. TTT for RIP Archery in '010.


----------



## Maxtor

Well, we had our Clubs annual wild game supper and elections tonight and I took advantage of the opportunity and opened a lot of eyes to a great new product.

Here is me doing a demo at our meeting:



















I might need to get some more of them pamphlets off of you Nat because the ones I had are now gone :wink:


----------



## RIPelk

Sweet any one else gonna get one. Or did anyone like it.


----------



## Maxtor

RIPelk said:


> Sweet any one else gonna get one. Or did anyone like it.


A lot of people liked it and some took what fliers I had available and others asked where they would be able to get one.

I've never heard our group so quiet, as when I was talking about the RIPSHot. Even my wife commented on how quiet everyone was and paying close attention to what I was saying and showing them.

Good chance that Atkins Archery could be getting some calls. I'm sure some will even order it direct from Riparchery


----------



## gnat7

*thanks*

Its great to see the good word being spread keep it up !!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Terps1

thats awesome Maxtor, way to spread the word.

pologize for the absence, its been hectic as traveling around has been a nightmare with snow/ice and the fact that my target is frozen solid. we cant let the RIPshot to fall the third page, lets move back up for everyone to the see the RIPshot in all its glory.


----------



## Maxtor

Shot a nice indoor 3D course on Sunday. They had 30 targets set out in a nice layout and was a lot of fun.

Here I am shooting my RIPShot










I've got it working pretty good, but maybe Nat can chime in here. Do I still need to get my elbow up higher? Not sure if my shoulders can do that :wink:


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## CardiacKid74

Maxtor said:


> Shot a nice indoor 3D course on Sunday. They had 30 targets set out in a nice layout and was a lot of fun.
> 
> Here I am shooting my RIPShot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got it working pretty good, but maybe Nat can chime in here. Do I still need to get my elbow up higher? Not sure if my shoulders can do that :wink:


Let go of the release and just use your elbow to get to your anchor point. That will force you into the proper anchor and then release your arrow. No hand torque whatsoever.


----------



## gnat7

I've got it working pretty good, but maybe Nat can chime in here. Do I still need to get my elbow up higher? Not sure if my shoulders can do that :wink:[/QUOTE]

Looks prety good the biggest thing I noticed is the same thing tim said you have to be carefull of adding torque with your hand. With the evolution that is hard because the way it hooks up is a little hoakie. If you can let loose of it as much as you can without letting it twist the less contact added at that point the less chance of torque being added to the shot.
If you really like shooting that way I have been using the back strap wich is the same as the evo just was made for a wrist strap. This one hooks up seemlessly with the RIP Shot. The more you can get your hand out of it the more consistant you will be IMO


----------



## Maxtor

I do actually let go of the release after I've anchored my pin close to the target. I just hadn't done it yet when my buddie had taken the pic. I like to keep my thumb pressed on the safety trigger until I have my pin anchored, then I relax my hand and pretty much let go of the release. I keep my pointer finger just loosely in the whole of the release but that's about it.

I'll work on not twisting the release some more, it's just when I started with this release, the anchor point felt more comfortable with the backside of my hand against my jaw bone.

Thanks for your input guys :thumbs_up


----------



## RIPelk

Shot the rip shot/backstrap combo again today and once again I was impressed how great of a training tool this can be. Here is what I noticed today while shooting. I thought I was using pretty good back tension before to execute my shot but I realized I wasn't even close. When I was using the backstrap it really made me squeeze my shoulder blades together and man does it ever give you that surprise feeling. It is actually scary. I finally started settling into it and figuring out the exact muscle movements to execute the shot smoothly. Once I figured out how to execute the shot with back tension I switched over to my caliper release and was able to apply what I was just doing. I laid my finger over the trigger with a lot of tension, and squeezed my shoulder blades together and I was still getting that surprise feeling. It was great to use the backstrap to train me in making sure I am really using my back muscles to fire the shot and not just using my finger and then following through. I tried a regular wrist strap to and it is impossible to use back tension with out the rip shot. The back strap would not work as well either with out it because it has less stability. In conclusion I would encourage everyone to buddy up with someone and buy a backstrap with their ripshot just as a trainer. It is a real eye opener on how well your form really is. Hope everyone is having fun with it.


----------



## z34mann

*good*

nice insite ripelk


----------



## bcbow1971

RIPelk said:


> Shot the rip shot/backstrap combo again today and once again I was impressed how great of a training tool this can be. Here is what I noticed today while shooting. I thought I was using pretty good back tension before to execute my shot but I realized I wasn't even close. When I was using the backstrap it really made me squeeze my shoulder blades together and man does it ever give you that surprise feeling. It is actually scary. I finally started settling into it and figuring out the exact muscle movements to execute the shot smoothly. Once I figured out how to execute the shot with back tension I switched over to my caliper release and was able to apply what I was just doing. I laid my finger over the trigger with a lot of tension, and squeezed my shoulder blades together and I was still getting that surprise feeling. It was great to use the backstrap to train me in making sure I am really using my back muscles to fire the shot and not just using my finger and then following through. I tried a regular wrist strap to and it is impossible to use back tension with out the rip shot. The back strap would not work as well either with out it because it has less stability. In conclusion I would encourage everyone to buddy up with someone and buy a backstrap with their ripshot just as a trainer. It is a real eye opener on how well your form really is. Hope everyone is having fun with it.


Yeah when I seen Nat at the ATA and he helped me with my proper use of back muscles and made me more aware of my finger and not to move it once it was touching the trigger and squeeze the back muscles and once the tiny gap was taught in the ripshot, between the elbow and brace, the finger was pulled against the trigger and ohhh my what a suprise. When I helped him demonstrate it at the OUTECH show alot of people liked it and was interested in how it worked,,,,,,but until you try it for yourself it is hard to imagine....but once done its cool....

After reading how the Backstrap works I am thinking this is the ultimate release for the ripshot.....takes the finger completely out of the factor. You cant pull or punch the trigger that is not there!!!


----------



## RIPelk

The back strap is great with it. I would never use it for hunting but just for training. One cool thing you can do that I forgot to mention is that you can put your hand behind your head and fire from there. Pretty cool because you can hold really steady though. You have to be careful when moving your hand after taking your finger off the trigger.


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey I am looking for a few more guys that wanna go in on a lease with me here in Western KY.....Link to my other post!! 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1132917


----------



## Maxtor

Morning bump for the RIP team :darkbeer:


----------



## Terps1

evening to all, i know ive been MIA its been a hectic week with work and the snow thats pounding us right now. But i'll be around all weekend between shoveling haha. if only i could shoot yet alone see my target, its a complete white out right now.


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

Hopefully I will actually get to shoot my RIPshot at a local 3-D (indoor, of course) tomorrow  

I will let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## Terps1

Hope ya can get to the indoor. I know here in MD its gonna be a few days before even indoor shooting can go on. final snow accumulation hit 30 inches in Frederick but in other parts of the state 36 inches was the norm. 

Good luck if ya get the chance. Wow-em with that RIPshot


----------



## bb11

*staff?*

Are you looking for a staff shooter in Las Vegas?


----------



## camoman73

GNAT!! Got you covered in wisconsin (south central)
Everyone i show my ripshot off to all say the same thing. Wow thats awesome where can i get one!
Now even before i saw the info on the backstrap and squeeze me i was,and still am looking for the squeeze me.
Ps ill get that picture out to you asap. Been having some family medical problems going on .
Moms got the nasty horrible C word. Tough times man.
But the prognoses looks good so we are all thinking positively.
John.


----------



## Terps1

hey camoman. glad to hear the RIPshot is spreadin like wildfire on your end.

Prayers for your Mom, and I hope for the best and that she gets through it. We are here for ya. 

P.S. those squeeze me's are like a diamond in a rough, ive been lookin too with no luck.


----------



## MICCOX

Say John are parys are with you and your mom you take care of her


----------



## z34mann

*shooting*

i am really shooting well with my rip, i just love it.


----------



## Maxtor

Prayers for your mom John and hopes that all goes well!!


----------



## Terps1

so its snowing again after the 30 inches we just got. they are calling for another 10-20 inches by tomorrow evening. Can someone tele-port me somewhere so i can shoot my RIPshot. :tongue: Hope all is well with the staff. John I hope everything is turning out for the best for your Mom.

I was suppose to go show off the RIPshot to one of my friends at the shop today but they aren't opening today due to the forecast and the fact that the parking lot is about half covered in snow (very small as it is). But this weekend is the Harrisburg Show for me so I'll be spreading the word while I'm there.


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## Terps1

bump it up


----------



## bcbow1971

TTT for a Valentines weekend!!


----------



## z34mann

*valentines present*

that would be the best valentines present you could get that special some1


----------



## bcbow1971

I should be getting my Back Strap release in the mail any day now!!!! Man cant wait to try it out on my RIPSHOT!!!


----------



## Maxtor

Got a 3D shoot out in the snow and cold on Sunday, should be interesting.......lol


----------



## MICCOX

Say Maxtor shot them up and good luck


----------



## bcbow1971

I added the Back Strap and man this thing works great.....as long as it doesnt prematurely go off as soon as I release the safety. Maybe someone could make a video of using the backstrap with the RipShot......


----------



## z34mann

*love*

im still in love lust or what ever you want to call it. i just keep getting better and better with my rip


----------



## 5 Rivers

First kill with the RIP Shot for me. WY Bison!


----------



## Maxtor

Nice one 5 Rivers..........

Congrats and good job :thumbs_up


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

Well I finally shot my first full round of indoor 3-D targets in over a YEAR!!!!



Thank You 


*RIPshot*


----------



## Maxtor

That's great news Ms. Sapphire!! I'm sure there will be many people that are able to get back into archery now, all thanks to the RIPShot


----------



## Framer

well I went to the club today to see if the TP issues creep back in Ill say that I took my time getting up to the line and the first few shots I could feel it but I soon just concentrated on using the ripshot properly and I was fine after that . What an improvment this has made in my shooting , its amazing how long I've benn hunting with a bow and never really was able to grasp the draw with your back mussels. There is no better way to learn this than with the rip shot. After reading how much Nat endorsed the back strap I ordered one, all this improvment in just a few weeks has me so pumped I think I'm going to order a 3D bow


----------



## Maxtor

Nice to hear things are working out for you Framer.....

Personally, right now, I couldn't see me ordering a "Carter" anything!!

I've got a brand new Carter Evolution sitting here that I paid good money for, and am having issues with it and their customer response time really sucks!! Been waiting a week now for a reply to my email


----------



## z34mann

*sorry to hear*



Maxtor said:


> Nice to hear things are working out for you Framer.....
> 
> Personally, right now, I couldn't see me ordering a "Carter" anything!!
> 
> I've got a brand new Carter Evolution sitting here that I paid good money for, and am having issues with it and their customer response time really sucks!! Been waiting a week now for a reply to my email


i sure am sorry to hear that i have never sent them an email, but i have called them several times and have sent them releases to adjust for me and they have always been great. i couldn't think of putting anything else on my rip. good luck and i hope you get it worked out.


----------



## Terps1

sorry for the absence everyone, the heavy snow, flu and mass amount of schoolwork and regular work have put me MIA. Havent shot in a while as there is still at least a foot of snow out there but its raining and warm all week so hopefully that'll change. 

Maxtor, thats a bummer about carter's CS but hopefully they'll get in touch, i know Vegas is going on and im sure they have vested interest in that. In due time, just keep trying. 

Ms.Sapphire congrats on the shoot, its awesome to see the turn around time from your injury to competition expedited with the help of the RIPshot.

5 Rivers thats a nice bison, congrats on the harvest.

Well everyone i'll be around and good luck in upcoming competitions and hunting seasons it'll be good to hear all the success stories. For now im awaiting april 15th to let the feathers fly off them gobblers.


----------



## pdj

Got my Ripshot yesterday and after a nice couple of conversations with Nat I am getting it set up real nice. I am using it in conjunction with the Whalen Hooker release and I think this is going to be a very deadly combo. I am setting up a Switchback and have installed a Death Grip by VanHandle so I have eliminated torque at the bow and string- everything in alignment! Can't wait for some snow to melt and go outside and see what I can do at some distance.Thanks for a great product!


----------



## Terps1

bump it up...needs to be at the top...

been swamped with midterms and exams and projects but im back from the library for the rest of the week...thank goodness.

snow has melted so the RIPshot gets to eat some X's this weekend, i thought them 4 ft snow drifts would never go away.


----------



## turkey721

I would love to be on this pro-staff, being there are none in this area and I think I would be a perfect person to show people it really works. Pm sent


----------



## bcbow1971

Hopin to RIP it up tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## MAG00

From visiting the website and such I was curious how most of the shooters using this product use in when hunting. Do you have it on under your coat or do you strap it on over your coat? The only problem I see with having it on over your caot is it it warms up and you want to take your coat off you would have to take your release completely off. 

Just curious is all. I like the concept itself.


----------



## japple

under the jacket. haveing it directly to your body creates a much more consitent placement than having it slipping around on a jacket!


----------



## rooster4l

shot my first tour. with the ripshot 3 weeks ago. man did i get some people looking at it and asking questions. gave all my cards away before I left the practice range. Really starting to shoot this thing great. need to get me a new type of head. maybe a short and sweat or a scott. what you guys think


----------



## bcbow1971

Yes under jacket and there is a new tool in the works to also help with some peoples issues........top secret till Nat makes it public. But until then its not a issue to have it under jackets, this new way will just be a convience factor.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Hopin to RIP it up tomorrow!!!!!


Go get'em Brian. Take the camera bud.:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

I will buddy but wife has to work so I will be having someone else take em....LOL


----------



## rooster4l

back up to the top. anybody going to paris and shooting there Ripshot for the ASA. I'll be there.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Rooster I will be there what class are you shooting and what day are you geting there look me up


----------



## bcbow1971

Got a Tru-Ball ST-360 on the way and a Tru-Ball lanyard that I am planning on putting on my Rip Shot and see the difference!!! There is another shoot this weekend but if I dont feel better by Saturday I may not go......


----------



## cbright

*ttt*

We had a tournament last weekend, 32 3D targets outside. There were 352 total points and I ended up with a 308. Not to bad for the first shoot of the year. I am really starting to like my RipShot. Just wondering if anybody has had any issues with the RipShot loosening and getting longer? It happend to me a couple of times, not a real big deal just kind of frustrating because then I have to try to get it set right again. Did alittle shooting this afternoon and man do I love this thing, It really helps steady you sight picture, and you can hold at full draw for ever!! I plan on shooting some more this week and I'll keep you guys informed.


----------



## bcbow1971

Did you have the magnetic enclosure that has the tack on it on the webstrapping? It will keep it from adjusting outward!! I also have used a Army pin that I attched just above the adjuster to make double sure it doesn't move once I get it set!! 

It is a rock solid hold release, unlike ANY other!!!

Good shootin!!!


----------



## cbright

*ttt*



bcbow1971 said:


> Did you have the magnetic enclosure that has the tack on it on the webstrapping? It will keep it from adjusting outward!! I also have used a Army pin that I attched just above the adjuster to make double sure it doesn't move once I get it set!!
> 
> It is a rock solid hold release, unlike ANY other!!!
> 
> Good shootin!!!


Thanks for the info I will have to give the army pin a try. 

I really am beginning to love this release.


----------



## Terps1

hey staffers, hope all is well with everyone. I have been busy with school, work and just the daily grind. But wanted to let everyone know ive been out there on the weekends getting the RIPshot name out there and getting people really to take interest in its innovative ability to make a better archer. People at the range have to come up and ask and i explain it and show 'em how it works (by drilling an X:wink.

But i wanted to give the news that i will be toting the RIPshot with me when i go shoot with Larry Wise this Friday. It should be awesome.:darkbeer:

-Brad


----------



## cbright

*ttt*

Went out to the club this afternoon, and I had one of my best scores to date. I shot a 208 out of a 220 possible points, thanks to my Rip Shot. We have a tournament coming up in a couple of weeks and I plan on showing my Rip Shot of there some more and try to get some more people interested. I will let you guys know how it turns out and hope everybody is doing well and lovin there Rip Shot.

Cody


----------



## CardiacKid74

Will be using the Rip Shot come April 19th and try for a nice gobbler. The extended time at full draw will be awesome to get an ol'tom


----------



## RIPelk

Hey just wanted to let you know that you can get some custom arrow wraps with the rip archery logo on them. Check them out at http://battledrumwraps.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=1737


----------



## MICCOX

Say they look sweeeet


----------



## cbright

*Ttt*

Had a 40 target tournament this weekend and I ended up with a 421 out of a 440. Had a few people eyeballing my sweet release, had to show them how it works by hitting a X ring at 50 yds. I can't say nothing but good things about this release. Thanks again to everybody at Rip for this great opportunity to represent such a great product. This should be a great year.


----------



## rooster4l

does not matter were you go people ask about the ripshot. plus they all want to try it out after you put your hand behind your head our pick up your grunt. love it


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

*Good News and Better News*

Well the good news is that I was able to shoot the 1st Leg of the IBO National Triple Crown...

The great news is I used the RIPshot, and I finished 5th in Women's Open!


----------



## RIPelk

Great job. It's good to hear how well you are shooting with it.


----------



## gnat7

*Long time since I have been on.*

Hey guys,

I,m sorry I've been really busy and have not had much time to get on AT much.
I thought I would give you a little update as to what has been going on with RIP Archery and the RIPshot. I would also love to hear back from some of you how things are going with your RIPshot.

The first thing I would like to report is that Paul Amenta (on AT aka Paulaboutform )won the Canadian 3d indoor nationals, bowhunter class with 
the RIPshot about a month ago. I think we can all congratulate Paul on this accomplishment. He also went back to a regional shoot and won that and not only in his class but outscored everyone in freestyle as well.
Great shooting Paul !!!!! Paul is the first one to my knowledge that uses the RIPshot with a hinge. He told me that the two together work better than he ever could have hoped, and also said that he completely attributed his good shooting this year to the RIPshot.

Rex Reichert one of our pro staff won the indoor national regionals for his class. I don't remember all the details so ma bee he can get on here and fill us in. Congratulations REX!!!!

Pat Finney and I might have spelled his last name wrong, is from my state in Oregon. He shoots Freestyle senior division I believe he has won a few different shoots using the RIPshot. He won national indoor regionals and also some other 3d shoots.

So as you can see we have already had a lot of success this year with the RIPshot. If you have a story to tell I would love to hear from you.



On other notes we have a new strap that should be available very soon that goes accross the front of your arm right at the top of the Y of your main strap. What this does is totally takes away the movement of your cuff on your arm. The one complaint we have had is about the movement of the cuff and we fill like this strap totally resolves that issue. More on this soon.

In other news I will be traveling to PA in the next couple of weeks to promote the RIPShot. June 3-6 I will be at the ACE shoot which is a collegiate shoot I believe but is also open to the public I think the web site is;highlanderarchery.com/ACE_2010. I am also going to try to make it to the second leg of the IBO triple crown the following weekend. I am going to be back in Pa for 2 weeks so if you know any shops that would like to try the RIPShot let me know or we could even set up some clinic like what I have put on out west. We teach very simple form techniques and how the RIPshot helps you accomplish this. This is a great chance for a shop owner to become a dealer and sell most of his first order before he has even paid for it because they end up buying it at the clinic. I am very excited about this trip and fell that it is going to be a great step forward in exposure for the RIPshot.
I would love to hear from some of you if you can help line up good shops to go see during this trip. I will be trying to canvas as much of Pa as I can while I'm there and possibly visit some neighboring states as well.

Well I know I have said a mouth full I'll check back in soon and I look forward to hearing from some of you.

God Bless,

Nat Graves
541-619-0511


----------



## z34mann

*thanks*

thanks fro the update, hope folks are buying them left and right from you to. i have been wearing mine out lol, and im shooting much much better this year. thanks


----------



## hoefj

*new ripshot!*

Hey guys, i just got a ripshot and shot it for the first time tonight. this thing is awesome! I really love how it frees up your wrist so there is NO tension. Anyway, just thought i would come say how much i like this release!


----------



## gnat7

Ms.Sapphire said:


> Well the good news is that I was able to shoot the 1st Leg of the IBO National Triple Crown...
> 
> The great news is I used the RIPshot, and I finished 5th in Women's Open!


I would also like to say congratulations to Rikki that is some good shooting and she hasn't even had much practice time to get back into the swing of things I bet you only get better from here great job.


----------



## featherlite

*knat*

Thanks for such a great product and I sure hope all that have them are doing well if not you must be doing something wrong. This realese is great and a prefect traing aid so were diong things we foget thanks again and good luck to all this shooting season Rex.


----------



## rooster4l

Won second place at the Louisiana sate ASA championship shooting my Ripshot!!!!!!!!!!! made it real nice at the end of the 30 targets in the La heat. Got the Bayou stat bowhunters state champ this weekend, then its on to the Classic. hopefully i'll do better then 30th like in paris, tx.


----------



## RIPelk

Congrats rooster


----------



## John316

gnat7 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I,m sorry I've been really busy and have not had much time to get on AT much.
> I thought I would give you a little update as to what has been going on with RIP Archery and the RIPshot. I would also love to hear back from some of you how things are going with your RIPshot.
> 
> The first thing I would like to report is that Paul Amenta (on AT aka Paulaboutform )won the Canadian 3d indoor nationals, bowhunter class with
> the RIPshot about a month ago. I think we can all congratulate Paul on this accomplishment. He also went back to a regional shoot and won that and not only in his class but outscored everyone in freestyle as well.
> Great shooting Paul !!!!! Paul is the first one to my knowledge that uses the RIPshot with a hinge. He told me that the two together work better than he ever could have hoped, and also said that he completely attributed his good shooting this year to the RIPshot.
> 
> Rex Reichert one of our pro staff won the indoor national regionals for his class. I don't remember all the details so ma bee he can get on here and fill us in. Congratulations REX!!!!
> 
> Pat Finney and I might have spelled his last name wrong, is from my state in Oregon. He shoots Freestyle senior division I believe he has won a few different shoots using the RIPshot. He won national indoor regionals and also some other 3d shoots.
> 
> So as you can see we have already had a lot of success this year with the RIPshot. If you have a story to tell I would love to hear from you.
> 
> 
> 
> *On other notes we have a new strap that should be available very soon that goes accross the front of your arm right at the top of the Y of your main strap. What this does is totally takes away the movement of your cuff on your arm. The one complaint we have had is about the movement of the cuff and we fill like this strap totally resolves that issue. More on this soon*.
> 
> In other news I will be traveling to PA in the next couple of weeks to promote the RIPShot. June 3-6 I will be at the ACE shoot which is a collegiate shoot I believe but is also open to the public I think the web site is;highlanderarchery.com/ACE_2010. I am also going to try to make it to the second leg of the IBO triple crown the following weekend. I am going to be back in Pa for 2 weeks so if you know any shops that would like to try the RIPShot let me know or we could even set up some clinic like what I have put on out west. We teach very simple form techniques and how the RIPshot helps you accomplish this. This is a great chance for a shop owner to become a dealer and sell most of his first order before he has even paid for it because they end up buying it at the clinic. I am very excited about this trip and fell that it is going to be a great step forward in exposure for the RIPshot.
> I would love to hear from some of you if you can help line up good shops to go see during this trip. I will be trying to canvas as much of Pa as I can while I'm there and possibly visit some neighboring states as well.
> 
> Well I know I have said a mouth full I'll check back in soon and I look forward to hearing from some of you.
> 
> God Bless,
> 
> Nat Graves
> 541-619-0511


Nat

Would you let me know when this is available?

Thanks
John


----------



## mtajds85

I met Nat from Rip Shot @ Erie this weekend during 2nd leg of National Triple Crown. This guy is a really nice guy. I bought the Rip Shot yesterday and he helped me put on my release and made sure it fit me perfectly. I can't wait to get out there and practice with it. I will let you all know how it's going!
jenna


----------



## z34mann

i had a great year with the help of my rip shot thanks


----------



## hoytshooter35

Sorry, I just sent you a message, but I have another question. can a thumb or back tension release be used when this device is on? Thanks again


----------

